# What Do You Consider "Fat" for a Woman?



## Bonzi

Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)

*Height:   5'5"*

So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*

101 - 110 lbs
111 - 120 lbs
121 - 130 lbs
131 - 140 lbs
141 - 150 lbs
151 - 160 lbs

I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....


----------



## Moonglow

Even Tinkerbell has a big butt...


----------



## defcon4

Moonglow said:


> Even Tinkerbell has a big butt...


.it is something to hold on to...


----------



## tyroneweaver

I've been married for 44 years.
Any husband that answers this question is out of their rabbit ass mind.


----------



## Geaux4it

^^^^^^^^^^^     Mind the gap  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Carry on

-Geaux


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....


It depends on how she carries the weight.


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how she carries the weight.
Click to expand...

 
So, 5'5" 160, is OK if she has enough chest to carry it and if the "fat" isn't "rolling/blubbery"
I wonder how some women can be FAT but not look FAT... like the pic below:


----------



## Geaux4it

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how she carries the weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, 5'5" 160, is OK if she has enough chest to carry it and if the "fat" isn't "rolling/blubbery"
> I wonder how some women can be FAT but not look FAT... like the pic below:
Click to expand...



Youth. Gravity has yet to geaux to work

-Geaux


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Even Tinkerbell has a big butt...


 
it wouldn't be a problem if you were Sir Mix-A-Lot (sp?)


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Tinkerbell has a big butt...
> 
> 
> 
> .it is something to hold on to...
Click to expand...

 ... baby got back...


----------



## mudwhistle

If you look good it shouldn't matter how much you weigh.


----------



## Bonzi

I've seen a few guys on here ranting about weight - to me, it's a "to each his own" thing  -   when it come to me and my family, I like to see everyone at a normal height and weight and to befit because of HEALTH.

But, like you mudwhistle said, if you look good to the other person, what difference does it make?

Some people on here seem to get downright nasty/angry about weight on women... not sure why... ?


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....



Isn't a weight thing. As with an athlete, they can be significantly heavier due to muscle yet be thought of obese if only using a height-weight metric. 

Like porn, we know fat when we see it. But weight-height alone doesn't tell you anything about whether they are or not.


----------



## defcon4

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't a weight thing. As with an athlete, they can be significantly heavier due to muscle yet be thought of obese if only using a height-weight metric.
> 
> *Like porn, *we know fat when we see it. But weight-height alone doesn't tell you anything about whether they are or not.
Click to expand...


Delta is back.... full force...


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


>



I think she's huge, fat, unhealthy looking and not sexy at all.    I totally prefer an athletic body style.  MUCH more sexy, IMO.  That woman couldn't run if her life depended on it.


----------



## ChrisL

I think if your fat gets in the way of your mobility, being able to run, jump and be physically active, then you are TOO fat.    We are supposed to be active and on the thin side.  We are not really supposed to be chunky.  If there was ever a zombie apocalypse, all the overweight and obese people will make nice fat-laden meals for the zombies.


----------



## ChrisL

This is the body type that I find sexy.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> This is the body type that I find sexy.


..are those silicone tits?


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the body type that I find sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..are those silicone tits?
Click to expand...


The possibilities are good, but I'm talking about her body in general, not the size of her ta-tas.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the body type that I find sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..are those silicone tits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The possibilities are good, but I'm talking about her body in general, not the size of her ta-tas.
Click to expand...

Well...I am not fond of silicone tits.... also tits are important for a harmonious body... proportionate... although I don't mind big tits... too small ones would make me think I were with a guy...Ewwww...


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the body type that I find sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..are those silicone tits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The possibilities are good, but I'm talking about her body in general, not the size of her ta-tas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...I am not fond of silicone tits.... also tits are important for a harmonious body... proportionate... although I don't mind big tits... too small ones would make me think I were with a guy...Ewwww...
Click to expand...


I wonder what your body looks like?  . . . . Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the body type that I find sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..are those silicone tits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The possibilities are good, but I'm talking about her body in general, not the size of her ta-tas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...I am not fond of silicone tits.... also tits are important for a harmonious body... proportionate... although I don't mind big tits... too small ones would make me think I were with a guy...Ewwww...
Click to expand...


So . . . tell me . . . do you think it is YOU who would be turning her ^^^^ down?  Lol.  Too funny.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the body type that I find sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..are those silicone tits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The possibilities are good, but I'm talking about her body in general, not the size of her ta-tas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...I am not fond of silicone tits.... also tits are important for a harmonious body... proportionate... although I don't mind big tits... too small ones would make me think I were with a guy...Ewwww...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what your body looks like?  . . . . Lol.
Click to expand...

I am kind of OK.. I think...I am not out there searching.. 'been married for quite while now... to the same woman, call me old fashioned if you like


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the body type that I find sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..are those silicone tits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The possibilities are good, but I'm talking about her body in general, not the size of her ta-tas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...I am not fond of silicone tits.... also tits are important for a harmonious body... proportionate... although I don't mind big tits... too small ones would make me think I were with a guy...Ewwww...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what your body looks like?  . . . . Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am kind of OK.. I think...I am not out there searching.. 'been married for quite while now... to the same woman, call me old fashioned if you like
Click to expand...


Point being, a lot of you guys seem to have a list of expectations for a woman's physical appearance, yet no mention at all of your own physical appearance.    I'm sure the above woman is quite picky about who she dates as well, and look at her, she can afford to be.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the body type that I find sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..are those silicone tits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The possibilities are good, but I'm talking about her body in general, not the size of her ta-tas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...I am not fond of silicone tits.... also tits are important for a harmonious body... proportionate... although I don't mind big tits... too small ones would make me think I were with a guy...Ewwww...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . tell me . . . do you think it is YOU who would be turning her ^^^^ down?  Lol.  Too funny.
Click to expand...

I was referring to the aesthetics about the tits being proportionate... as in arts, sculptures, paintings...


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..are those silicone tits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The possibilities are good, but I'm talking about her body in general, not the size of her ta-tas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...I am not fond of silicone tits.... also tits are important for a harmonious body... proportionate... although I don't mind big tits... too small ones would make me think I were with a guy...Ewwww...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what your body looks like?  . . . . Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am kind of OK.. I think...I am not out there searching.. 'been married for quite while now... to the same woman, call me old fashioned if you like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point being, a lot of you guys seem to have a list of expectations for a woman's physical appearance, yet no mention at all of your own physical appearance.    I'm sure the above woman is quite picky about who she dates as well, and look at her, she can afford to be.
Click to expand...

I cannot complain.... my wife is proportionate....


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the body type that I find sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..are those silicone tits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The possibilities are good, but I'm talking about her body in general, not the size of her ta-tas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...I am not fond of silicone tits.... also tits are important for a harmonious body... proportionate... although I don't mind big tits... too small ones would make me think I were with a guy...Ewwww...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . tell me . . . do you think it is YOU who would be turning her ^^^^ down?  Lol.  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the aesthetics about the tits being proportionate... as in arts, sculptures, paintings...
Click to expand...


Well, you did say "too small ones would make me think I was with a guy . . . eww."  You insinuated here that you were at least thinking about this in a sexual manner with the phrase "I was with . . . ".  But anyhow, my point is . . . who are YOU to be so picky?  Do you look like Brad Pitt?


----------



## ChrisL

I mean . . . what do all of YOU all look like that you would think a woman like that would even look twice at you???


----------



## ChrisL

Another thing . . . if your wives are SOOOO hot and wonderful and perfect, then why are you all HERE flirting with other women?    Just curious.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..are those silicone tits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The possibilities are good, but I'm talking about her body in general, not the size of her ta-tas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...I am not fond of silicone tits.... also tits are important for a harmonious body... proportionate... although I don't mind big tits... too small ones would make me think I were with a guy...Ewwww...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . tell me . . . do you think it is YOU who would be turning her ^^^^ down?  Lol.  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the aesthetics about the tits being proportionate... as in arts, sculptures, paintings...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you did say "too small ones would make me think I was with a guy . . . eww."  You insinuated here that you were at least thinking about this in a sexual manner with the phrase "I was with . . . ".  But anyhow, my point is . . . who are YOU to be so picky?  Do you look like Brad Pitt?
Click to expand...

...nah... I sure do not... I used to be in a lot better shape.... some injuries made it harder to work with weights and such...I did not disparage anybody... I just told you my preference... Apparently you have your preference too... you like Brad Pitt types...


----------



## boedicca

mudwhistle said:


> If you look good it shouldn't matter how much you weigh.



If one looks good AND is healthy.

At 5'5", one should, however, be able to fit into single digit sized clothes.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Another thing . . . if your wives are SOOOO hot and wonderful and perfect, then why are you all HERE flirting with other women?    Just curious.


Flirting with avis and no-names? Are you kidding me? Most of the times we don't even know if one behind the name is a male or female... it is a game...


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The possibilities are good, but I'm talking about her body in general, not the size of her ta-tas.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I am not fond of silicone tits.... also tits are important for a harmonious body... proportionate... although I don't mind big tits... too small ones would make me think I were with a guy...Ewwww...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . tell me . . . do you think it is YOU who would be turning her ^^^^ down?  Lol.  Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the aesthetics about the tits being proportionate... as in arts, sculptures, paintings...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you did say "too small ones would make me think I was with a guy . . . eww."  You insinuated here that you were at least thinking about this in a sexual manner with the phrase "I was with . . . ".  But anyhow, my point is . . . who are YOU to be so picky?  Do you look like Brad Pitt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...nah... I sure do not... I used to be in a lot better shape.... some injuries made it harder to work with weights and such...I did not disparage anybody... I just told you my preference... Apparently you have your preference too... you like Brad Pitt types...
Click to expand...


As I've stated before, I am more attracted to a person when there is a kind of "connection" there.  I definitely have to LIKE the person.  So, like anyone else, while I can admire beauty and physical fitness, I am highly picky in that I must share some things in common with a person and have a connection and actually like the person.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing . . . if your wives are SOOOO hot and wonderful and perfect, then why are you all HERE flirting with other women?    Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Flirting with avis and no-names? Are you kidding me? Most of the times we don't even know if one behind the name is a male or female... it is a game...
Click to expand...


Well, if my spouse was a member of a "political forum" and I found out that he was flirting with all the ladies, I might be like "what the fuck are you doing?"


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing . . . if your wives are SOOOO hot and wonderful and perfect, then why are you all HERE flirting with other women?    Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Flirting with avis and no-names? Are you kidding me? Most of the times we don't even know if one behind the name is a male or female... it is a game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if my spouse was a member of a "political forum" and I found out that he was flirting with all the ladies, I might be like "what the fuck are you doing?"
Click to expand...



Then one cannot help but conclude that you are a hypocrite for soliciting such flirting on a 24/7 basis.

Just sayin'.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> I mean . . . what do all of YOU all look like that you would think a woman like that would even look twice at you???


Interesting... if one is in for a one night stand, the most important thing is "looks" ....however, for a lasting relationship purely looks isn't enough... a lot of divorces happen, don't they?


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing . . . if your wives are SOOOO hot and wonderful and perfect, then why are you all HERE flirting with other women?    Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Flirting with avis and no-names? Are you kidding me? Most of the times we don't even know if one behind the name is a male or female... it is a game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if my spouse was a member of a "political forum" and I found out that he was flirting with all the ladies, I might be like "what the fuck are you doing?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then one cannot help but conclude that you are a hypocrite for soliciting such flirting on a 24/7 basis.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


But I'm not married.    I'm single.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing . . . if your wives are SOOOO hot and wonderful and perfect, then why are you all HERE flirting with other women?    Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Flirting with avis and no-names? Are you kidding me? Most of the times we don't even know if one behind the name is a male or female... it is a game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if my spouse was a member of a "political forum" and I found out that he was flirting with all the ladies, I might be like "what the fuck are you doing?"
Click to expand...

When you are in a long committed relationship it is viewed differently... jealousy is not part of a lasting relationship...


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing . . . if your wives are SOOOO hot and wonderful and perfect, then why are you all HERE flirting with other women?    Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Flirting with avis and no-names? Are you kidding me? Most of the times we don't even know if one behind the name is a male or female... it is a game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if my spouse was a member of a "political forum" and I found out that he was flirting with all the ladies, I might be like "what the fuck are you doing?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then one cannot help but conclude that you are a hypocrite for soliciting such flirting on a 24/7 basis.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I'm not married.    I'm single.
Click to expand...



And you want attention from Married Men?

Ick.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing . . . if your wives are SOOOO hot and wonderful and perfect, then why are you all HERE flirting with other women?    Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Flirting with avis and no-names? Are you kidding me? Most of the times we don't even know if one behind the name is a male or female... it is a game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if my spouse was a member of a "political forum" and I found out that he was flirting with all the ladies, I might be like "what the fuck are you doing?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are in a long committed relationship it is viewed differently... jealousy is not part of a lasting relationship...
Click to expand...


I was in a long-term committed relationship for 10 years.  I know ALL about it.  I know that my ex would have been not very happy about that situation.  In fact, without a doubt, I can definitely say that he would be VERY upset.  Lol.  I would probably feel the same.  But whatever, I guess some people might not care.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing . . . if your wives are SOOOO hot and wonderful and perfect, then why are you all HERE flirting with other women?    Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Flirting with avis and no-names? Are you kidding me? Most of the times we don't even know if one behind the name is a male or female... it is a game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if my spouse was a member of a "political forum" and I found out that he was flirting with all the ladies, I might be like "what the fuck are you doing?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then one cannot help but conclude that you are a hypocrite for soliciting such flirting on a 24/7 basis.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I'm not married.    I'm single.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you want attention from Married Men?
> 
> Ick.
Click to expand...


Who said that???  Why would you think that?  There ARE, in fact, single men here.


----------



## ChrisL

Perhaps that's a good reason why married men should not flirt so much, single women might get the WRONG impression.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Perhaps that's a good reason why married men should not flirt so much, single women might get the WRONG impression.


You cannot take a message board "flirt" seriously....


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing . . . if your wives are SOOOO hot and wonderful and perfect, then why are you all HERE flirting with other women?    Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Flirting with avis and no-names? Are you kidding me? Most of the times we don't even know if one behind the name is a male or female... it is a game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if my spouse was a member of a "political forum" and I found out that he was flirting with all the ladies, I might be like "what the fuck are you doing?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then one cannot help but conclude that you are a hypocrite for soliciting such flirting on a 24/7 basis.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I'm not married.    I'm single.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you want attention from Married Men?
> 
> Ick.
Click to expand...


If this is the impression you are under, then I must inform you that it could not be any more WRONG, and I actually take offense to such an accusation.  Now, to be clear.  Why on earth would I be interested in married men?  What do they have to offer me?  Second place?  Noooo thanks.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's a good reason why married men should not flirt so much, single women might get the WRONG impression.
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot take a message board "flirt" seriously....
Click to expand...


People will and do.  I've seen it happen myself on many occasions.


----------



## mudwhistle

Muhammed said:


>



I'd sure put a dent in that!!


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> This is the body type that I find sexy.


Personally, not into the lanky, big schnoz, major under bite type.


ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's huge, fat, unhealthy looking and not sexy at all.    I totally prefer an athletic body style.  MUCH more sexy, IMO.  That woman couldn't run if her life depended on it.
Click to expand...

Those legs look like could pull a tractor out of the mud.


----------



## TrinityPower

Someone 5'6" should no weigh more than 125 in my opinion but that is a standard I only lay on myself and right now I do not fit in it.  If you do not feel healthy or have health related issues then be active on doing something about it.  Do not wait til obesity sets in to start.  It is easier to maintain something than start over.  I always say that about cleaning house as well.  Much easier to keep things picked up each day than it is to wait 6 months and have more problems.  

My husband tells me I look great but then again men are trainable


----------



## Muhammed

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the body type that I find sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, not into the lanky, big schnoz, major under bite type.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she's huge, fat, unhealthy looking and not sexy at all.    I totally prefer an athletic body style.  MUCH more sexy, IMO.  That woman couldn't run if her life depended on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those legs look like could pull a tractor out of the mud.
Click to expand...

And what could you pull in the mud?


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the body type that I find sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, not into the lanky, big schnoz, major under bite type.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she's huge, fat, unhealthy looking and not sexy at all.    I totally prefer an athletic body style.  MUCH more sexy, IMO.  That woman couldn't run if her life depended on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those legs look like could pull a tractor out of the mud.
Click to expand...


I find overweight unattractive.  The woman I posted a picture of has a MUCH nicer body.    We weren't talking about her face.  

Okay, maybe she could pull a tractor out of the mud, so if you're interested in an ox . . .


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the body type that I find sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, not into the lanky, big schnoz, major under bite type.
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she's huge, fat, unhealthy looking and not sexy at all.    I totally prefer an athletic body style.  MUCH more sexy, IMO.  That woman couldn't run if her life depended on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those legs look like could pull a tractor out of the mud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what could you pull in the mud?
Click to expand...


That's YOUR job.


----------



## ChrisL

Sorry.  Unlike some, I have standards.    I like a nice thin athletic body.  That is the sexiest body type to me.  

I would rather have the body of Ana Ivanovic . . . 






Than this any day of the week . . .  






But, we all like what we like I guess.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> Sorry.  Unlike some, I have standards.    I like a nice thin athletic body.  That is the sexiest body type to me.
> 
> I would rather have the body of Ana Ivanovic . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than this any day of the week . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we all like what we like I guess.


A girl that young looking like that is either preggers or is another Peg Bundy. Sits on the couch all day eating Bon Bons.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Unlike some, I have standards.    I like a nice thin athletic body.  That is the sexiest body type to me.
> 
> I would rather have the body of Ana Ivanovic . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than this any day of the week . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we all like what we like I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that young looking like that is either preggers or is another Peg Bundy. Sits on the couch all day eating Bon Bons.
Click to expand...


No, that is what your typical overweight woman looks like here in America without photo shop or editing.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Unlike some, I have standards.    I like a nice thin athletic body.  That is the sexiest body type to me.
> 
> I would rather have the body of Ana Ivanovic . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than this any day of the week . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we all like what we like I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that young looking like that is either preggers or is another Peg Bundy. Sits on the couch all day eating Bon Bons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is what your typical overweight woman looks like here in America without photo shop or editing.
Click to expand...

In the 70s those kinds of people were rare. Almost everyone was skinny.

Now air-conditioning, TV, and 24 hr grocery stores with food that has sugar and starch in everything made those kinds of people the rule, not the exception. It's almost impossible to find healthy food unless you grow and raise it yourself.


----------



## Toro

111 lbs


----------



## hjmick

Anything bigger than whatever my wife weighs on any given day...


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Unlike some, I have standards.    I like a nice thin athletic body.  That is the sexiest body type to me.
> 
> I would rather have the body of Ana Ivanovic . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than this any day of the week . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we all like what we like I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that young looking like that is either preggers or is another Peg Bundy. Sits on the couch all day eating Bon Bons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is what your typical overweight woman looks like here in America without photo shop or editing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 70s those kinds of people were rare. Almost everyone was skinny.
> 
> Now air-conditioning, TV, and 24 hr grocery stores with food that has sugar and starch in everything made those kinds of people the rule, not the exception. It's almost impossible to find healthy food unless you grow and raise it yourself.
Click to expand...


Well, I was born and raised on grocery store food, and I'm not fat.  It's all in what you eat, how much, how often, and your physical activity level.  But I agree that technology has made us much more lazy in general.  We have remotes for everything so that we don't even have to leave the couch.  Lol.


----------



## Iceweasel

I wouldn't call a woman fat unless she turned me down. I mean unless she had some rolls going. Like if she jumped and it took a few seconds for everything to settle down. A little weight is OK, I find that thin women are often neurotic. Lookin good but batshit crazy. I don't get it, like maybe they're thinking "Look motherfucker, I am starving myself for this look, I deserve to use you as a doormat."


----------



## Iceweasel

I wouldn't call a woman fat unless she turned me down.

Seriously though, people are fat if they have some rolls going. Like if they jumped and it took a few seconds for everything to settle down. A little weight is OK, I find that thin women are often neurotic. Lookin good but batshit crazy. I don't get it, like maybe they're thinking "Look motherfucker, I am starving myself for this look, I deserve to use you as a doormat."


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Unlike some, I have standards.    I like a nice thin athletic body.  That is the sexiest body type to me.
> 
> I would rather have the body of Ana Ivanovic . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than this any day of the week . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, we all like what we like I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> A girl that young looking like that is either preggers or is another Peg Bundy. Sits on the couch all day eating Bon Bons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is what your typical overweight woman looks like here in America without photo shop or editing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 70s those kinds of people were rare. Almost everyone was skinny.
> 
> Now air-conditioning, TV, and 24 hr grocery stores with food that has sugar and starch in everything made those kinds of people the rule, not the exception. It's almost impossible to find healthy food unless you grow and raise it yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I was born and raised on grocery store food, and I'm not fat.  It's all in what you eat, how much, how often, and your physical activity level.  But I agree that technology has made us much more lazy in general.  We have remotes for everything so that we don't even have to leave the couch.  Lol.
Click to expand...

I never had a problem with my weight till I went to survival school. 1 month.....all I had to eat was a live chicken. When I got back home I was always starving. I put on 15 pounds past my normal weight. Then when I had my hip-surgery I couldn't walk for 3 months. So I got up to 250lbs. I'm 6'2" so it didn't look bad, but most guys are 5' 10" and weight more than that. Now I'm abouit 239lbs....but I'm 59 years old. It's pretty hard to keep the weight off now after the terrible beating I put it through in the Army.

The thing is, our food is terrible. I lived in Germany for 2 years and even their booze is healthier than ours. Their food puts ours to shame.


----------



## Iceweasel

mudwhistle said:


> I never had a problem with my weight till I went to survival school. 1 month.....all I had to eat was a live chicken. When I got back home I was always starving. I put on 15 pounds past my normal weight. Then when I had my hip-surgery I couldn't walk for 3 months. So I got up to 250lbs. I'm 6'2" so it didn't look bad, but most guys are 5' 10" and weight more than that. Now I'm abouit 239lbs....but I'm 59 years old. It's pretty hard to keep the weight off now after the terrible beating I put it through in the Army.
> 
> The thing is, our food is terrible. I lived in Germany for 2 years and even their booze is healthier than ours. There food puts ours to shame.


Live chickens would be OK, that's called fast food.

My mom is German and I lived there 7 years, the food can pack some weight on and their beer takes no prisoners. I used to eat knodels until I hurt. Carbs are the big problem for most people, especially those that offer little nutrition.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> I wouldn't call a woman fat unless she turned me down.
> 
> Seriously though, people are fat if they have some rolls going. Like if they jumped and it took a few seconds for everything to settle down. A little weight is OK, I find that thin women are often neurotic. Lookin good but batshit crazy. I don't get it, like maybe they're thinking "Look motherfucker, I am starving myself for this look, I deserve to use you as a doormat."



I think that is probably all in your imagination.  I'm thin and I don't starve myself.  I just don't over do it and I make sure to get plenty of exercise.  A lot of people complain that they can't lose weight when they sit in front of their computer all day, eating chips and drinking soda.  

Another thing, SODA is one of the MOST fattening things.  If you drink a lot of soda and you cut it out (even diet), you would notice a significant difference.


----------



## mudwhistle

Iceweasel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a problem with my weight till I went to survival school. 1 month.....all I had to eat was a live chicken. When I got back home I was always starving. I put on 15 pounds past my normal weight. Then when I had my hip-surgery I couldn't walk for 3 months. So I got up to 250lbs. I'm 6'2" so it didn't look bad, but most guys are 5' 10" and weight more than that. Now I'm abouit 239lbs....but I'm 59 years old. It's pretty hard to keep the weight off now after the terrible beating I put it through in the Army.
> 
> The thing is, our food is terrible. I lived in Germany for 2 years and even their booze is healthier than ours. There food puts ours to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Live chickens would be OK, that's called fast food.
> 
> My mom is German and I lived there 7 years, the food can pack some weight on and their beer takes no prisoners. I used to eat knodels until I hurt. Carbs are the big problem for most people, especially those that offer little nutrition.
Click to expand...

Empty calories.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bonzi said:


> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....



  I wouldn't even think of trying to put a number on it.

  If I look at a woman, and I don't get a sense that there is anything overtly unhealthy about her weight, then I won't complain.  And I think it is just as bad to be too skinny, to an unhealthy degree, as it is to be too fat.


----------



## Bonzi

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even think of trying to put a number on it.
> 
> If I look at a woman, and I don't get a sense that there is anything overtly unhealthy about her weight, then I won't complain.  And I think it is just as bad to be too skinny, to an unhealthy degree, as it is to be too fat.
Click to expand...

 
I have been told that you can have a perfect looking woman next to an average woman, but the average woman has better body language, more men will look at her... agree?


----------



## TrinityPower

Bonzi said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even think of trying to put a number on it.
> 
> If I look at a woman, and I don't get a sense that there is anything overtly unhealthy about her weight, then I won't complain.  And I think it is just as bad to be too skinny, to an unhealthy degree, as it is to be too fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been told that you can have a perfect looking woman next to an average woman, but the average woman has better body language, more men will look at her... agree?
Click to expand...

No


----------



## Spinster

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how she carries the weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, 5'5" 160, is OK if she has enough chest to carry it and if the "fat" isn't "rolling/blubbery"
> I wonder how some women can be FAT but not look FAT... like the pic below:
Click to expand...


Large boned??


----------



## Bonzi

Spinster said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how she carries the weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, 5'5" 160, is OK if she has enough chest to carry it and if the "fat" isn't "rolling/blubbery"
> I wonder how some women can be FAT but not look FAT... like the pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Large boned??
Click to expand...

 
oh... the things I could say about this post... I'll leave it to defcon4 or someone like that though.....


----------



## ChrisL

Spinster said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how she carries the weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, 5'5" 160, is OK if she has enough chest to carry it and if the "fat" isn't "rolling/blubbery"
> I wonder how some women can be FAT but not look FAT... like the pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Large boned??
Click to expand...


Look at the size of those breasts?  Each one of those is bigger than my head.    They are ginormous!


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> Spinster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how she carries the weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, 5'5" 160, is OK if she has enough chest to carry it and if the "fat" isn't "rolling/blubbery"
> I wonder how some women can be FAT but not look FAT... like the pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Large boned??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the size of those breasts?  Each one of those is bigger than my head.    They are ginormous!
Click to expand...

They won't stand up for long.  Those are going south and she will be posing for National Geographic in no time


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a problem with my weight till I went to survival school. 1 month.....all I had to eat was a live chicken. When I got back home I was always starving. I put on 15 pounds past my normal weight. Then when I had my hip-surgery I couldn't walk for 3 months. So I got up to 250lbs. I'm 6'2" so it didn't look bad, but most guys are 5' 10" and weight more than that. Now I'm abouit 239lbs....but I'm 59 years old. It's pretty hard to keep the weight off now after the terrible beating I put it through in the Army.
> 
> The thing is, our food is terrible. I lived in Germany for 2 years and even their booze is healthier than ours. There food puts ours to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Live chickens would be OK, that's called fast food.
> 
> My mom is German and I lived there 7 years, the food can pack some weight on and their beer takes no prisoners. I used to eat knodels until I hurt. Carbs are the big problem for most people, especially those that offer little nutrition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Empty calories.
Click to expand...


Also portion size.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spinster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how she carries the weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, 5'5" 160, is OK if she has enough chest to carry it and if the "fat" isn't "rolling/blubbery"
> I wonder how some women can be FAT but not look FAT... like the pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Large boned??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the size of those breasts?  Each one of those is bigger than my head.    They are ginormous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't stand up for long.  Those are going south and she will be posing for National Geographic in no time
Click to expand...


Or she'll end up getting a reduction.  I've heard those are hella hard on your back, shoulders and neck.  I wouldn't know.  I don't have that "problem."


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bonzi said:


> I have been told that you can have a perfect looking woman next to an average woman, but the average woman has better body language, more men will look at her... agree?



  I wouldn't know what you've been told, so I have no valid basis on which to agree or disagree with any statement claiming that you've been told a certain thing.


----------



## Bonzi

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been told that you can have a perfect looking woman next to an average woman, but the average woman has better body language, more men will look at her... agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know what you've been told, so I have no valid basis on which to agree or disagree with any statement claiming that you've been told a certain thing.
Click to expand...

 
You can speak to your personal experience and preferences (re: women....)


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a problem with my weight till I went to survival school. 1 month.....all I had to eat was a live chicken. When I got back home I was always starving. I put on 15 pounds past my normal weight. Then when I had my hip-surgery I couldn't walk for 3 months. So I got up to 250lbs. I'm 6'2" so it didn't look bad, but most guys are 5' 10" and weight more than that. Now I'm abouit 239lbs....but I'm 59 years old. It's pretty hard to keep the weight off now after the terrible beating I put it through in the Army.
> 
> The thing is, our food is terrible. I lived in Germany for 2 years and even their booze is healthier than ours. There food puts ours to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Live chickens would be OK, that's called fast food.
> 
> My mom is German and I lived there 7 years, the food can pack some weight on and their beer takes no prisoners. I used to eat knodels until I hurt. Carbs are the big problem for most people, especially those that offer little nutrition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Empty calories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also portion size.
Click to expand...

Yeah....what you said.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bonzi said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been told that you can have a perfect looking woman next to an average woman, but the average woman has better body language, more men will look at her... agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know what you've been told, so I have no valid basis on which to agree or disagree with any statement claiming that you've been told a certain thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can speak to your personal experience and preferences (re: women....)
Click to expand...


  I don't have any personal experience with being present when you are told something.  If you claim that you've been told something, then I can do no more than assume that you are truthfully recounting what you were told.  I cannot vouch for it.


----------



## Bonzi

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been told that you can have a perfect looking woman next to an average woman, but the average woman has better body language, more men will look at her... agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know what you've been told, so I have no valid basis on which to agree or disagree with any statement claiming that you've been told a certain thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can speak to your personal experience and preferences (re: women....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any personal experience with being present when you are told something.  If you claim that you've been told something, then I can do no more than assume that you are truthfully recounting what you were told.  I cannot vouch for it.
Click to expand...

 
Oh so this is now about my question, it's about my truthfulness okay well I see....


----------



## Diana1180

120-140 is a healthy weight for someone who is 5'5".


----------



## Bonzi

Diana1180 said:


> 120-140 is a healthy weight for someone who is 5'5".


 
I look good (for 51 anyway... )


----------



## ChrisL

It all depends on your bone structure too.  Some people are larger people and some people are smaller people and some are average.    Your build is also something that should be taken into consideration and not just relying on a BMI.  A BMI is just supposed to be something to go by.  I'm sure that doctors veer from those "perfect" BMIs and take into consideration a patient's other characteristics and issues.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> It all depends on your bone structure too.  Some people are larger people and some people are smaller people and some are average.    Your build is also something that should be taken into consideration and not just relying on a BMI.  A BMI is just supposed to be something to go by.  I'm sure that doctors veer from those "perfect" BMIs and take into consideration a patient's other characteristics and issues.


 
Using common sense... really all you need it a mirror to tell if you are out of proportion - not rocket science!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on your bone structure too.  Some people are larger people and some people are smaller people and some are average.    Your build is also something that should be taken into consideration and not just relying on a BMI.  A BMI is just supposed to be something to go by.  I'm sure that doctors veer from those "perfect" BMIs and take into consideration a patient's other characteristics and issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using common sense... really all you need it a mirror to tell if you are out of proportion - not rocket science!
Click to expand...


I know a woman who was always thick in the hips, thighs and butt.  Even as a teen and on the thinner side, she still had a big butt, hips and thighs.  Pear shaped, and that was just the way she was built, you know?  It's like hereditary or something, I guess.  Her mom was built the same.  Some people will never have a tiny butt or skinny legs, and that's just how it is.  Some other more thin girls will probably never have a big fat butt or thighs.  BMIs are targeted for average built people but there are a lot of outliers too.  I think if you have a good doctor, he or she will take that kind of thing into consideration.


----------



## Bonzi

I don't mean to be rude, but, why is it always the 3 of us talking about this... is every other woman on here fat?


----------



## TrinityPower

Hey now, I have chimed in lol


----------



## Bonzi

TrinityPower said:


> Hey now, I have chimed in lol


 
I know - you are one of the 3


----------



## Dante

Somebody here will go unnamed


----------



## TrinityPower

Oh!  I thought you were talking about Diana


----------



## RodISHI

Bonzi said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but, why is it always the 3 of us talking about this... is every other woman on here fat?


Even if someone says they are not online you would not know. I recall a doctor who told me I had fat when I weighed 99lbs. I had to laugh at him.


----------



## Bonzi

RodISHI said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but, why is it always the 3 of us talking about this... is every other woman on here fat?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if someone says they are not online you would not know. I recall a doctor who told me I had fat when I weighed 99lbs. I had to laugh at him.
Click to expand...

 
No, that's true, there are some here that just don't dabble in this kind of conversation, noted.


----------



## ChrisL

RodISHI said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but, why is it always the 3 of us talking about this... is every other woman on here fat?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if someone says they are not online you would not know. I recall a doctor who told me I had fat when I weighed 99lbs. I had to laugh at him.
Click to expand...


Fat at 99 lbs?  Are you 3 feet tall or something?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but, why is it always the 3 of us talking about this... is every other woman on here fat?



I'm very interested in this kind of stuff.  I type about it for a living and I am into physical fitness.  Also, I notice that there are a LOT more fat people around than when I was a kid.  Obesity is a problem in this country according to statistics and my own eyes.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but, why is it always the 3 of us talking about this... is every other woman on here fat?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if someone says they are not online you would not know. I recall a doctor who told me I had fat when I weighed 99lbs. I had to laugh at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat at 99 lbs?  Are you 3 feet tall or something?
Click to expand...

 
My step-mother is 5"2" and 98 lbs... small bones...


----------



## TrinityPower

RodISHI said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but, why is it always the 3 of us talking about this... is every other woman on here fat?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if someone says they are not online you would not know. I recall a doctor who told me I had fat when I weighed 99lbs. I had to laugh at him.
Click to expand...

My ex called me that when I was 95 pounds lol


----------



## RodISHI

Well for one I'd have to say I have my share of fat; on the other hand it is really no one's concern except for maybe Rod's. I love being married to him. He says its totally up to me how I look, dress, wear my hair or whatever.


----------



## Bonzi

Hubby teases me but - I think most men that put women down it's because they feel they are not worth of them... so it's a sick compliment


----------



## RodISHI

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but, why is it always the 3 of us talking about this... is every other woman on here fat?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if someone says they are not online you would not know. I recall a doctor who told me I had fat when I weighed 99lbs. I had to laugh at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat at 99 lbs?  Are you 3 feet tall or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My step-mother is 5"2" and 98 lbs... small bones...
Click to expand...

My grandmother was 4'8. I was taller than her at 8 years old. My dad used to say he had no clue where I got legs at because it gave me some height.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but, why is it always the 3 of us talking about this... is every other woman on here fat?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if someone says they are not online you would not know. I recall a doctor who told me I had fat when I weighed 99lbs. I had to laugh at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat at 99 lbs?  Are you 3 feet tall or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My step-mother is 5"2" and 98 lbs... small bones...
Click to expand...


I am also tiny at 5'1".  My weight usually fluctuates between 98 and 105 pounds.  I think my ideal weight is supposed to be like 105-110, but any more than 105, and I start to feel a little sloppy looking.  I think that because I'm short I don't carry extra weight well.  I begin to look rather round.


----------



## RodISHI

Bonzi said:


> Hubby teases me but - I think most men that put women down it's because they feel they are not worth of them... so it's a sick compliment


I think you are correct. A friend of Rod's was commenting on his pondering why there are so many fat women around now days. Hell the man has never been married and he's over sixty. I told Rod 'does he think he is a specimen or what'.


----------



## ChrisL

RodISHI said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but, why is it always the 3 of us talking about this... is every other woman on here fat?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if someone says they are not online you would not know. I recall a doctor who told me I had fat when I weighed 99lbs. I had to laugh at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat at 99 lbs?  Are you 3 feet tall or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My step-mother is 5"2" and 98 lbs... small bones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandmother was 4'8. I was taller than her at 8 years old. My dad used to say he had no clue where I got legs at because it gave me some height.
Click to expand...


Oh my goodness!  She must have been so cute!!


----------



## RodISHI

ChrisL said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but, why is it always the 3 of us talking about this... is every other woman on here fat?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if someone says they are not online you would not know. I recall a doctor who told me I had fat when I weighed 99lbs. I had to laugh at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat at 99 lbs?  Are you 3 feet tall or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My step-mother is 5"2" and 98 lbs... small bones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My grandmother was 4'8. I was taller than her at 8 years old. My dad used to say he had no clue where I got legs at because it gave me some height.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness!  She must have been so cute!!
Click to expand...

Yeah she was adorable. She lived to be a 100.


----------



## ChrisL

Most of the people on my dad's side of the family are not very tall, short to average height.  The people on my mom's side are all average to tall, but I got the short gene.


----------



## RodISHI

ChrisL said:


> Most of the people on my dad's side of the family are not very tall, short to average height.  The people on my mom's side are all average to tall, but I got the short gene.


My dad use to tease my son about how he'd be a midget because his biological dad had very short legs. Son hit the six foot mark so you never know.


----------



## ChrisL

RodISHI said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people on my dad's side of the family are not very tall, short to average height.  The people on my mom's side are all average to tall, but I got the short gene.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad use to tease my son about how he'd be a midget because his biological dad had very short legs. Son hit the six foot mark so you never know.
Click to expand...


Midgets can have normal sized kids.  Weird, huh?  I guess the gene skips a generation or something maybe?  Not sure on that one.


----------



## TrinityPower

Both of my parents were tall and thin.  Mom was 5'7" and 98 pounds when they married and dad was 5'11" and at most 145.  Mom died at 5'4" and 86 pounds, dad died at 5'11" 115.  If that is the measuring stick I am extremely over weight


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people on my dad's side of the family are not very tall, short to average height.  The people on my mom's side are all average to tall, but I got the short gene.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad use to tease my son about how he'd be a midget because his biological dad had very short legs. Son hit the six foot mark so you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Midgets can have normal sized kids.  Weird, huh?  I guess the gene skips a generation or something maybe?  Not sure on that one.
Click to expand...

Little people can and do have normal sized kids.  Look at Amy Roloff.  She had twin boys.  One is little and one isn't


----------



## RodISHI

ChrisL said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people on my dad's side of the family are not very tall, short to average height.  The people on my mom's side are all average to tall, but I got the short gene.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad use to tease my son about how he'd be a midget because his biological dad had very short legs. Son hit the six foot mark so you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Midgets can have normal sized kids.  Weird, huh?  I guess the gene skips a generation or something maybe?  Not sure on that one.
Click to expand...

Some of my grands were not midgets just some short people on that side that came out of a forest area in Germany. My daughter and mom are both shorter than I am. So you never know.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Both of my parents were tall and thin.  Mom was 5'7" and 98 pounds when they married and dad was 5'11" and at most 145.  Mom died at 5'4" and 86 pounds, dad died at 5'11" 115.  If that is the measuring stick I am extremely over weight



Sorry to hear that about your parents passing.  Wow!  They were really thin!!  A guy who was my neighbor (ironically married to an obese lady) was like stick thin. He was probably like 6'2" and probably weighed like 130 pounds.  I don't know if he had a medical problem or if he was just naturally very thin and tall.  There is a disease called "Asperger's" which seems consistent with what he had, but I can't be sure since I'm not a doctor.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people on my dad's side of the family are not very tall, short to average height.  The people on my mom's side are all average to tall, but I got the short gene.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad use to tease my son about how he'd be a midget because his biological dad had very short legs. Son hit the six foot mark so you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Midgets can have normal sized kids.  Weird, huh?  I guess the gene skips a generation or something maybe?  Not sure on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little people can and do have normal sized kids.  Look at Amy Roloff.  She had twin boys.  One is little and one isn't
Click to expand...


I know.  I'm not really sure how it happens though.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my parents were tall and thin.  Mom was 5'7" and 98 pounds when they married and dad was 5'11" and at most 145.  Mom died at 5'4" and 86 pounds, dad died at 5'11" 115.  If that is the measuring stick I am extremely over weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that about your parents passing.  Wow!  They were really thin!!  A guy who was my neighbor (ironically married to an obese lady) was like stick thin. He was probably like 6'2" and probably weighed like 130 pounds.  I don't know if he had a medical problem or if he was just naturally very thin and tall.  There is a disease called "Asperger's" which seems consistent with what he had, but I can't be sure since I'm not a doctor.
Click to expand...

Asperger syndrome is a mild form of autism


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I look good (for 51 anyway... )


Uhummmm…..


----------



## ChrisL

RodISHI said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people on my dad's side of the family are not very tall, short to average height.  The people on my mom's side are all average to tall, but I got the short gene.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad use to tease my son about how he'd be a midget because his biological dad had very short legs. Son hit the six foot mark so you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Midgets can have normal sized kids.  Weird, huh?  I guess the gene skips a generation or something maybe?  Not sure on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of my grands were not midgets just some short people on that side that came out of a forest area in Germany. My daughter and mom are both shorter than I am. So you never know.
Click to expand...


I have two cousins and an aunt who are shorter than me.  That's about it though.  I feel tall when I go there to visit.    I ask them, how's the weather down there anyway?


----------



## RodISHI

ChrisL said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people on my dad's side of the family are not very tall, short to average height.  The people on my mom's side are all average to tall, but I got the short gene.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad use to tease my son about how he'd be a midget because his biological dad had very short legs. Son hit the six foot mark so you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Midgets can have normal sized kids.  Weird, huh?  I guess the gene skips a generation or something maybe?  Not sure on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of my grands were not midgets just some short people on that side that came out of a forest area in Germany. My daughter and mom are both shorter than I am. So you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have two cousins and an aunt who are shorter than me.  That's about it though.  I feel tall when I go there to visit.    I ask them, how's the weather down there anyway?
Click to expand...

Well think about being short as not having to fall as far when you fall down or having the ability to fit into places taller people cannot fit into.


----------



## RodISHI

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look good (for 51 anyway... )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
Click to expand...

I see an ass kicking on its way.


----------



## defcon4

RodISHI said:


> My grandmother was 4'8. I was taller than her at 8 years old. My dad used to say *he had no clue where I got legs at because it gave me some height.*


Wow… the whole family is legless? You must be a mutant from Chernobyl…. good for you!


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my parents were tall and thin.  Mom was 5'7" and 98 pounds when they married and dad was 5'11" and at most 145.  Mom died at 5'4" and 86 pounds, dad died at 5'11" 115.  If that is the measuring stick I am extremely over weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that about your parents passing.  Wow!  They were really thin!!  A guy who was my neighbor (ironically married to an obese lady) was like stick thin. He was probably like 6'2" and probably weighed like 130 pounds.  I don't know if he had a medical problem or if he was just naturally very thin and tall.  There is a disease called "Asperger's" which seems consistent with what he had, but I can't be sure since I'm not a doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asperger's is a mild form of autism
Click to expand...


Oops, I was thinking of Marfan's syndrome.    There are a couple of these syndromes which also have autism like features associated with them.  Lujan Fryn syndrome.


----------



## ChrisL

RodISHI said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the people on my dad's side of the family are not very tall, short to average height.  The people on my mom's side are all average to tall, but I got the short gene.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad use to tease my son about how he'd be a midget because his biological dad had very short legs. Son hit the six foot mark so you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Midgets can have normal sized kids.  Weird, huh?  I guess the gene skips a generation or something maybe?  Not sure on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of my grands were not midgets just some short people on that side that came out of a forest area in Germany. My daughter and mom are both shorter than I am. So you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have two cousins and an aunt who are shorter than me.  That's about it though.  I feel tall when I go there to visit.    I ask them, how's the weather down there anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well think about being short as not having to fall as far when you fall down or having the ability to fit into places taller people cannot fit into.
Click to expand...


I was always good at Hide and Seek.


----------



## RodISHI

defcon4 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother was 4'8. I was taller than her at 8 years old. My dad used to say *he had no clue where I got legs at because it gave me some height.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow… the whole family is legless? You must be a mutant from Chernobyl…. good for you!
Click to expand...

No she was perfectly portioned just tiny. The ex's family wore like 29" length pants, even though some were over six feet tall.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look good (for 51 anyway... )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
Click to expand...

 
Uh = Y?


----------



## ChrisL

Being tiny sucks when there is something on the top shelf at the grocery store.  I climb up on the shelves, but I'm always afraid they are going to break and I'll land on the floor surrounded by groceries.    I also have to have a stool at home to reach the top shelves in my cabinets.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look good (for 51 anyway... )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
Click to expand...

It was an approval of your post… like when you like something and you say…"uhummm"


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look good (for 51 anyway... )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an approval of your post… like when you like something and you say…"uhummm"
Click to expand...

 
shhh... ChrisL is here, she might call you a creeper and tell you to get lost!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look good (for 51 anyway... )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an approval of your post… like when you like something and you say…"uhummm"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shhh... ChrisL is here, she might call you a creeper and tell you to get lost!
Click to expand...

I know… actually "get lost you little creep"… I remember vividly….emotional scar… maybe never heals… she is mean every once in a while..


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look good (for 51 anyway... )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an approval of your post… like when you like something and you say…"uhummm"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shhh... ChrisL is here, she might call you a creeper and tell you to get lost!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know… actually "get lost you little creep"… I remember vividly….emotional scar… maybe never heals… she is mean every once in a while..
Click to expand...

 
It's cute... I like it you're MY creeper


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an approval of your post… like when you like something and you say…"uhummm"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shhh... ChrisL is here, she might call you a creeper and tell you to get lost!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know… actually "get lost you little creep"… I remember vividly….emotional scar… maybe never heals… she is mean every once in a while..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's cute... I like it you're MY creeper
Click to expand...


Creepers gonna creep.


----------



## Bonzi

ah he's harmless -- you should be nice to him


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ah he's harmless -- you should be nice to him



I should?  But why?    What do I get out of this deal anyway?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah he's harmless -- you should be nice to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should?  But why?    What do I get out of this deal anyway?
Click to expand...

 
I dunno.  defcon4  whatcha got?


----------



## RodISHI

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah he's harmless -- you should be nice to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should?  But why?    What do I get out of this deal anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno.  defcon4  whatcha got?
Click to expand...

you two are a hoot


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look good (for 51 anyway... )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
Click to expand...


You shared a picture with creeper but not with the rest of us???


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah he's harmless -- you should be nice to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should?  But why?    What do I get out of this deal anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno.  defcon4  whatcha got?
Click to expand...

I have nothing for ChrisL... sorry, nothing personal... my heart is already owned by Bonzi....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look good (for 51 anyway... )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shared a picture with creeper but not with the rest of us???
Click to expand...

 
No....


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah he's harmless -- you should be nice to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should?  But why?    What do I get out of this deal anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno.  defcon4  whatcha got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have nothing for ChrisL... sorry, nothing personal... my heart is already owned by Bonzi....
Click to expand...

 
Please... I just ate lunch, I'd like to keep it down....


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> You shared a picture with creeper but not with the rest of us???


You should see!!! Then again, maybe you shouldn't....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look good (for 51 anyway... )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shared a picture with creeper but not with the rest of us???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....
Click to expand...


Well,that's what creeper is saying . . . I'm hurt.  Am I not creepy enough for you?  Maybe too creepy?


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look good (for 51 anyway... )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shared a picture with creeper but not with the rest of us???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,that's what creeper is saying . . . I'm hurt.  Am I not creepy enough for you?  Maybe too creepy?
Click to expand...

I did not say anything to confirm it nor deny it...


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shared a picture with creeper but not with the rest of us???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,that's what creeper is saying . . . I'm hurt.  Am I not creepy enough for you?  Maybe too creepy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say anything to confirm it nor deny it...
Click to expand...


What is WRONG with you?  Good grief.


----------



## ChrisL

Is this some kind of a game or something we are playing, because I'm not getting it.    I don't know how to play this game.


----------



## RodISHI

ChrisL said:


> Being tiny sucks when there is something on the top shelf at the grocery store.  I climb up on the shelves, but I'm always afraid they are going to break and I'll land on the floor surrounded by groceries.    I also have to have a stool at home to reach the top shelves in my cabinets.


ChrisL. maybe you should just carry your own lil mini step stool around with you.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Is this some kind of a game or something we are playing, because I'm not getting it.    I don't know how to play this game.


Adhere to the saying: "old enuff to know, young enuff to play"


----------



## ChrisL

RodISHI said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being tiny sucks when there is something on the top shelf at the grocery store.  I climb up on the shelves, but I'm always afraid they are going to break and I'll land on the floor surrounded by groceries.    I also have to have a stool at home to reach the top shelves in my cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL. maybe you should just carry your own lil mini step stool around with you.
Click to expand...


If they have one that fits in my purse, I might think about it.


----------



## RodISHI

I think I may realize it just can't bring myself to say it...............


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this some kind of a game or something we are playing, because I'm not getting it.    I don't know how to play this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Adhere to the saying: "old enuff to know, young enuff to play"
Click to expand...


I don't have a CLUE what you are talking about.  I really don't.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shared a picture with creeper but not with the rest of us???
> 
> 
> 
> You should see!!! Then again, maybe you shouldn't....
Click to expand...

 
You are such a brat!


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I look good (for 51 anyway... )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shared a picture with creeper but not with the rest of us???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,that's what creeper is saying . . . I'm hurt.  Am I not creepy enough for you?  Maybe too creepy?
Click to expand...

 
Okay so he's a gross creeper but you believe him over me .. hmm....


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shared a picture with creeper but not with the rest of us???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,that's what creeper is saying . . . I'm hurt.  Am I not creepy enough for you?  Maybe too creepy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say anything to confirm it nor deny it...
Click to expand...

 
Like a true kitty cat, toying...........


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Okay so he's a gross creeper but you believe him over me .. hmm....


Believe me what? I did not say anything about anything...


----------



## Bonzi

True enough... implications are tricky things.....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmm…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shared a picture with creeper but not with the rest of us???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,that's what creeper is saying . . . I'm hurt.  Am I not creepy enough for you?  Maybe too creepy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so he's a gross creeper but you believe him over me .. hmm....
Click to expand...


Of course not!!  I don't know what's going on anymore with anyone.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh = Y?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shared a picture with creeper but not with the rest of us???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,that's what creeper is saying . . . I'm hurt.  Am I not creepy enough for you?  Maybe too creepy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so he's a gross creeper but you believe him over me .. hmm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not!!  I don't know what's going on anymore with anyone.
Click to expand...

 
Here, no one ever knows!  It's like a gi-normous mind fuck!


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Of course not!! I don't know what's going on anymore with anyone.


Nobody tells you shit, huh?


----------



## ninja007

Bonzi said:


> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....




no more than 130.


----------



## Diana1180

I think that you need to be healthy.  As someone said, everyone carries weight differntly.  Muscle weighs more than fat.  You cant just go online and calculate your BMI.  It doesnt take other factors into play.

THis time last year I weighed 268.  I now weigh 165.  I am healthier and happier with myself.  Was I a complete shut in and have low self esteem before?  No.  I was pretty darn happy...but I wasnt healthy.

I dont judge overweight people.  I was there once.  Its hard to lose weight sometimes.  You get stuck in a rut.  Lose 5, gain 6.  Stall out for weeks and get discouraged.  Its mental and physical.

I looke awesome now but am still considered overweight.  Ya know what...F them and the stupid BMI and size charts.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how she carries the weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, 5'5" 160, is OK if she has enough chest to carry it and if the "fat" isn't "rolling/blubbery"
> I wonder how some women can be FAT but not look FAT... like the pic below:
Click to expand...


You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.


----------



## defcon4

Buzz Jenkins said:


> You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.


Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
Click to expand...

 
Love it !!!


----------



## waltky

Granny says Uncle Ferd only considers a woman fat...

... if she wider than...

... she is tall.


----------



## defcon4

waltky said:


> ... if she wider than...
> 
> ... she is tall.


…when it is easier to jump over than to run around?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

defcon4 said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
Click to expand...


  In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Bob Blaylock said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.
Click to expand...


Yeah, take it from "Bob the Blob" that I am repulsive and that no chick would ever screw me. Fact is, you chubby chasing chunk fucker, you are about 30 years too late with your lame-assed criticisms. 

I have never screwed a chick that weighed over 125 or wore larger than a size 6. I have gone to Pound Town with some small tittied bitches, and some that were on the 6-7 range in the looks department, but even that is rare. It is just as easy to bed a hot chick as it is an ugly chick. Frankly, the hotter chicks are usually easier because they fuck a lot already. It also does not hurt that many chicks grow up with abandonment issues and daddy issues. The smart bitches are harder to get and, therefore, just not worth the effort. Then when you finally nail one of them it is just boring. Most of them are not skilled at fucking, let alone giving a good blow job. 

Bob, you are fucking pitiful. There is more testosterone at a Barbara Streisand concert than there is in your balls. You are not a man. You are a eunuch.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, take it from "Bob the Blob" that I am repulsive and that no chick would ever screw me. Fact is, you chubby chasing chunk fucker, you are about 30 years too late with your lame-assed criticisms.
> 
> I have never screwed a chick that weighed over 125 or wore larger than a size 6. I have gone to Pound Town with some small tittied bitches, and some that were on the 6-7 range in the looks department, but even that is rare. It is just as easy to bed a hot chick as it is an ugly chick. Frankly, the hotter chicks are usually easier because they fuck a lot already. It also does not hurt that many chicks grow up with abandonment issues and daddy issues. The smart bitches are harder to get and, therefore, just not worth the effort. Then when you finally nail one of them it is just boring. Most of them are not skilled at fucking, let alone giving a good blow job.
> 
> Bob, you are fucking pitiful. There is more testosterone at a Barbara Streisand concert than there is in your balls. You are not a man. You are a eunuch.
Click to expand...


  I was more a man when I was still a boy, than you have any hope of ever being.

  I've only ever been sexually-intimate with one woman.  I would never refer to her as a _“bitch”_ nor a _“chick”_ nor by any of the other puerile, disrespectful terms that you apply to women.  I would never refer to my intimate activities with her using such crude terms as _“screwing”_ or _“f***ing”_.  The use of such language is entirely consistent with, and symptomatic of, the degree of disrespect, immaturity, and misogyny that would be obvious in you even if you weren't using such language, as well as a form and degree of ignorance that comes of never having experienced such intimacy in its true form..

  My wife isn't exactly supermodel material, but so what?  She's intelligent, virtuous, and she loves me far more than anyone will ever love you.  I dare say that there is far more satisfaction for me in my relationship with her, than there is for you in all your meaningless trysts with all your “chicks” and “bitches” combined.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Bob Blaylock said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, take it from "Bob the Blob" that I am repulsive and that no chick would ever screw me. Fact is, you chubby chasing chunk fucker, you are about 30 years too late with your lame-assed criticisms.
> 
> I have never screwed a chick that weighed over 125 or wore larger than a size 6. I have gone to Pound Town with some small tittied bitches, and some that were on the 6-7 range in the looks department, but even that is rare. It is just as easy to bed a hot chick as it is an ugly chick. Frankly, the hotter chicks are usually easier because they fuck a lot already. It also does not hurt that many chicks grow up with abandonment issues and daddy issues. The smart bitches are harder to get and, therefore, just not worth the effort. Then when you finally nail one of them it is just boring. Most of them are not skilled at fucking, let alone giving a good blow job.
> 
> Bob, you are fucking pitiful. There is more testosterone at a Barbara Streisand concert than there is in your balls. You are not a man. You are a eunuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was more a man when I was still a boy, than you have any hope of ever being.
> 
> I've only ever been sexually-intimate with one woman.  I would never refer to her as a _“bitch”_ nor a _“chick”_ nor by any of the other puerile, disrespectful terms that you apply to women.  I would never refer to my intimate activities with her using such crude terms as _“screwing”_ or _“f***ing”_.  The use of such language is entirely consistent with, and symptomatic of, the degree of disrespect, immaturity, and misogyny that would be obvious in you even if you weren't using such language, as well as a form and degree of ignorance that comes of never having experienced such intimacy in its true form..
> 
> My wife isn't exactly supermodel material, but so what?  She's intelligent, virtuous, and she loves me far more than anyone will ever love you.  I dare say that there is far more satisfaction for me in my relationship with her, than there is for you in all your meaningless trysts with all your “chicks” and “bitches” combined.
Click to expand...


Dude, you must be a California almond farmer, because you have got no nuts. 

You know, it is pretty simple to see through you. Yet, you are so dense that you don't see it. This is what I call "The Moron's Paradox." You are making virtue out of necessity. You are stuck being with one chick your whole life. Obviously you are not going to see yourself as a nerd who lacks the experience to even think about commenting on this matter. So, out of ignorant-laced vanity you proudly declare yourself to be a "one woman man" who treats women with the respect they deserve. 

Obviously, we have different values. Your values are out of necessity - nobody else would have you. My values are of choice. I have been happily married, and happily divorced, in relationships, and single. One is not necessarily better than the other. Rather, everybody is different and has different needs. I certainly do not knock marriage or monogamy.  

But don't take this holier-than-thou attitude with me, little fella.  I can see right through it. You sound like a bitch. If there were any justice in the world you would be required to surrender your little dick to the appropriate authorities and sentenced to urinating sitting down for the remainder of your dickless life.


----------



## Tresha91203

Everyone's different. My lowest weight as an adult was 120 lbs, size 3, extra small top, no boobs. My heaviest was 225 lbs. Right now, I am 135-140 lbs, size 7, medium top, boobs (the 1 good thing to come out of my fat days). I am 5' 4.5". When I get down to 130 lbs, my face gets drawn and I look ill. I find I can fluctuate as much as 10 lbs in a couple of days.

It is all about proteins and activity for me, but I have a friend who gains if she eats like I do. She eats like a rabbit.


----------



## skye

only when it comes to morbid

then it is not good


----------



## Diana1180

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, take it from "Bob the Blob" that I am repulsive and that no chick would ever screw me. Fact is, you chubby chasing chunk fucker, you are about 30 years too late with your lame-assed criticisms.
> 
> I have never screwed a chick that weighed over 125 or wore larger than a size 6. I have gone to Pound Town with some small tittied bitches, and some that were on the 6-7 range in the looks department, but even that is rare. It is just as easy to bed a hot chick as it is an ugly chick. Frankly, the hotter chicks are usually easier because they fuck a lot already. It also does not hurt that many chicks grow up with abandonment issues and daddy issues. The smart bitches are harder to get and, therefore, just not worth the effort. Then when you finally nail one of them it is just boring. Most of them are not skilled at fucking, let alone giving a good blow job.
> 
> Bob, you are fucking pitiful. There is more testosterone at a Barbara Streisand concert than there is in your balls. You are not a man. You are a eunuch.
Click to expand...

 
Hm...classy.....


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Diana1180 said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, take it from "Bob the Blob" that I am repulsive and that no chick would ever screw me. Fact is, you chubby chasing chunk fucker, you are about 30 years too late with your lame-assed criticisms.
> 
> I have never screwed a chick that weighed over 125 or wore larger than a size 6. I have gone to Pound Town with some small tittied bitches, and some that were on the 6-7 range in the looks department, but even that is rare. It is just as easy to bed a hot chick as it is an ugly chick. Frankly, the hotter chicks are usually easier because they fuck a lot already. It also does not hurt that many chicks grow up with abandonment issues and daddy issues. The smart bitches are harder to get and, therefore, just not worth the effort. Then when you finally nail one of them it is just boring. Most of them are not skilled at fucking, let alone giving a good blow job.
> 
> Bob, you are fucking pitiful. There is more testosterone at a Barbara Streisand concert than there is in your balls. You are not a man. You are a eunuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hm...classy.....
Click to expand...


Thank you. It is hard to stay classy when dealing with a schmuck like Bob, so I appreciate your noticing!


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, take it from "Bob the Blob" that I am repulsive and that no chick would ever screw me. Fact is, you chubby chasing chunk fucker, you are about 30 years too late with your lame-assed criticisms.
> 
> I have never screwed a chick that weighed over 125 or wore larger than a size 6. I have gone to Pound Town with some small tittied bitches, and some that were on the 6-7 range in the looks department, but even that is rare. It is just as easy to bed a hot chick as it is an ugly chick. Frankly, the hotter chicks are usually easier because they fuck a lot already. It also does not hurt that many chicks grow up with abandonment issues and daddy issues. The smart bitches are harder to get and, therefore, just not worth the effort. Then when you finally nail one of them it is just boring. Most of them are not skilled at fucking, let alone giving a good blow job.
> 
> Bob, you are fucking pitiful. There is more testosterone at a Barbara Streisand concert than there is in your balls. You are not a man. You are a eunuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was more a man when I was still a boy, than you have any hope of ever being.
> 
> I've only ever been sexually-intimate with one woman.  I would never refer to her as a _“bitch”_ nor a _“chick”_ nor by any of the other puerile, disrespectful terms that you apply to women.  I would never refer to my intimate activities with her using such crude terms as _“screwing”_ or _“f***ing”_.  The use of such language is entirely consistent with, and symptomatic of, the degree of disrespect, immaturity, and misogyny that would be obvious in you even if you weren't using such language, as well as a form and degree of ignorance that comes of never having experienced such intimacy in its true form..
> 
> My wife isn't exactly supermodel material, but so what?  She's intelligent, virtuous, and she loves me far more than anyone will ever love you.  I dare say that there is far more satisfaction for me in my relationship with her, than there is for you in all your meaningless trysts with all your “chicks” and “bitches” combined.
Click to expand...


That's because you love and care about her, Bob.  I think it is very sweet, your love for your wife.  You see her as a fellow human being, worthy of respect and love.  This guy doesn't look at women like human beings but as objects, I think that much is obvious.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Tresha91203 said:


> Everyone's different. My lowest weight as an adult was 120 lbs, size 3, extra small top, no boobs. My heaviest was 225 lbs. Right now, I am 135-140 lbs, size 7, medium top, boobs (the 1 good thing to come out of my fat days). I am 5' 4.5". When I get down to 130 lbs, my face gets drawn and I look ill. I find I can fluctuate as much as 10 lbs in a couple of days.
> 
> It is all about proteins and activity for me, but I have a friend who gains if she eats like I do. She eats like a rabbit.



Your face and skin will get better with time when you get the weight off and keep it off. I have seen chicks who lose a lot of weight. At first they do look drawn in the face, and their hands look skeletal. But your skin adjusts over time and you start looking normal again.  

There is no down side to losing weight as long as you do it in a health manner. Your health will improve. You will have more energy. You reduce the chance of disease and metabolic disorder (diabetes). Your bones will not be as stressed. You increase longevity. Most importantly, you are easier on the eyes.  You are much more likely to get some good dick if you slim down and stay healthy.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, take it from "Bob the Blob" that I am repulsive and that no chick would ever screw me. Fact is, you chubby chasing chunk fucker, you are about 30 years too late with your lame-assed criticisms.
> 
> I have never screwed a chick that weighed over 125 or wore larger than a size 6. I have gone to Pound Town with some small tittied bitches, and some that were on the 6-7 range in the looks department, but even that is rare. It is just as easy to bed a hot chick as it is an ugly chick. Frankly, the hotter chicks are usually easier because they fuck a lot already. It also does not hurt that many chicks grow up with abandonment issues and daddy issues. The smart bitches are harder to get and, therefore, just not worth the effort. Then when you finally nail one of them it is just boring. Most of them are not skilled at fucking, let alone giving a good blow job.
> 
> Bob, you are fucking pitiful. There is more testosterone at a Barbara Streisand concert than there is in your balls. You are not a man. You are a eunuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was more a man when I was still a boy, than you have any hope of ever being.
> 
> I've only ever been sexually-intimate with one woman.  I would never refer to her as a _“bitch”_ nor a _“chick”_ nor by any of the other puerile, disrespectful terms that you apply to women.  I would never refer to my intimate activities with her using such crude terms as _“screwing”_ or _“f***ing”_.  The use of such language is entirely consistent with, and symptomatic of, the degree of disrespect, immaturity, and misogyny that would be obvious in you even if you weren't using such language, as well as a form and degree of ignorance that comes of never having experienced such intimacy in its true form..
> 
> My wife isn't exactly supermodel material, but so what?  She's intelligent, virtuous, and she loves me far more than anyone will ever love you.  I dare say that there is far more satisfaction for me in my relationship with her, than there is for you in all your meaningless trysts with all your “chicks” and “bitches” combined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you love and care about her, Bob.  I think it is very sweet, your love for your wife.  You see her as a fellow human being, worthy of respect and love.  This guy doesn't look at women like human beings but as objects, I think that much is obvious.
Click to expand...


Nice speech, Zsa Zsa. You know as well as I do that having one woman your whole life is fucking pathetic. He has just made the best out of a bad situation. Don't try to pretend otherwise. How many dudes have YOU gone down on in a parking lot or wherever just for the hell of it, knowing you would never see them again? That is a rhetorical question, BTW (that means that you do not have to answer it, sugar plum).  Everybody screws, inside the house, outside the house, in the car, on the car, in the corner of a bar or behind the dumpster at Outback. You are no different. 

Bob clearly has a mental/emotional malfunction. I will not speculate on its specifics because I do not care. Bob has been nothing but a first class prick to me since I came here.   

The fact is, Zsa Zsa, you don't screw guys like Bob the Slob. You screw guys like ME. Ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## defcon4

Buzz Jenkins said:


> The fact is, Zsa Zsa, you don't screw guys like Bob the Slob. *You screw guys like ME*. Ha ha ha ha!!!!


    Ewwwww!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, take it from "Bob the Blob" that I am repulsive and that no chick would ever screw me. Fact is, you chubby chasing chunk fucker, you are about 30 years too late with your lame-assed criticisms.
> 
> I have never screwed a chick that weighed over 125 or wore larger than a size 6. I have gone to Pound Town with some small tittied bitches, and some that were on the 6-7 range in the looks department, but even that is rare. It is just as easy to bed a hot chick as it is an ugly chick. Frankly, the hotter chicks are usually easier because they fuck a lot already. It also does not hurt that many chicks grow up with abandonment issues and daddy issues. The smart bitches are harder to get and, therefore, just not worth the effort. Then when you finally nail one of them it is just boring. Most of them are not skilled at fucking, let alone giving a good blow job.
> 
> Bob, you are fucking pitiful. There is more testosterone at a Barbara Streisand concert than there is in your balls. You are not a man. You are a eunuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was more a man when I was still a boy, than you have any hope of ever being.
> 
> I've only ever been sexually-intimate with one woman.  I would never refer to her as a _“bitch”_ nor a _“chick”_ nor by any of the other puerile, disrespectful terms that you apply to women.  I would never refer to my intimate activities with her using such crude terms as _“screwing”_ or _“f***ing”_.  The use of such language is entirely consistent with, and symptomatic of, the degree of disrespect, immaturity, and misogyny that would be obvious in you even if you weren't using such language, as well as a form and degree of ignorance that comes of never having experienced such intimacy in its true form..
> 
> My wife isn't exactly supermodel material, but so what?  She's intelligent, virtuous, and she loves me far more than anyone will ever love you.  I dare say that there is far more satisfaction for me in my relationship with her, than there is for you in all your meaningless trysts with all your “chicks” and “bitches” combined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you love and care about her, Bob.  I think it is very sweet, your love for your wife.  You see her as a fellow human being, worthy of respect and love.  This guy doesn't look at women like human beings but as objects, I think that much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice speech, Zsa Zsa. You know as well as I do that having one woman your whole life is fucking pathetic. He has just made the best out of a bad situation. Don't try to pretend otherwise. How many dudes have YOU gone down on in a parking lot or wherever just for the hell of it, knowing you would never see them again? That is a rhetorical question, BTW (that means that you do not have to answer it, sugar plum).  Everybody screws, inside the house, outside the house, in the car, on the car, in the corner of a bar or behind the dumpster at Outback. You are no different.
> 
> Bob clearly has a mental/emotional malfunction. I will not speculate on its specifics because I do not care. Bob has been nothing but a first class prick to me since I came here.
> 
> The fact is, Zsa Zsa, you don't screw guys like Bob the Slob. You screw guys like ME. Ha ha ha ha!!!!
Click to expand...


Who is Zsa Zsa?    In case you can't read, my name is Chris.  

Look strange person on the internet who I don't even know, I don't know who you think you are but I think we now know the reason why you have such problems finding quality women.  It's not the women.  It's you.  Lol.  Read your posts!!!  You seem like a teenage boy.    This is NOT attractive to women.  Not at all.  Whoever told you it was, was lying to you.  

Try acting more like an adult and treating women (and other people) with some respect.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, take it from "Bob the Blob" that I am repulsive and that no chick would ever screw me. Fact is, you chubby chasing chunk fucker, you are about 30 years too late with your lame-assed criticisms.
> 
> I have never screwed a chick that weighed over 125 or wore larger than a size 6. I have gone to Pound Town with some small tittied bitches, and some that were on the 6-7 range in the looks department, but even that is rare. It is just as easy to bed a hot chick as it is an ugly chick. Frankly, the hotter chicks are usually easier because they fuck a lot already. It also does not hurt that many chicks grow up with abandonment issues and daddy issues. The smart bitches are harder to get and, therefore, just not worth the effort. Then when you finally nail one of them it is just boring. Most of them are not skilled at fucking, let alone giving a good blow job.
> 
> Bob, you are fucking pitiful. There is more testosterone at a Barbara Streisand concert than there is in your balls. You are not a man. You are a eunuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was more a man when I was still a boy, than you have any hope of ever being.
> 
> I've only ever been sexually-intimate with one woman.  I would never refer to her as a _“bitch”_ nor a _“chick”_ nor by any of the other puerile, disrespectful terms that you apply to women.  I would never refer to my intimate activities with her using such crude terms as _“screwing”_ or _“f***ing”_.  The use of such language is entirely consistent with, and symptomatic of, the degree of disrespect, immaturity, and misogyny that would be obvious in you even if you weren't using such language, as well as a form and degree of ignorance that comes of never having experienced such intimacy in its true form..
> 
> My wife isn't exactly supermodel material, but so what?  She's intelligent, virtuous, and she loves me far more than anyone will ever love you.  I dare say that there is far more satisfaction for me in my relationship with her, than there is for you in all your meaningless trysts with all your “chicks” and “bitches” combined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you love and care about her, Bob.  I think it is very sweet, your love for your wife.  You see her as a fellow human being, worthy of respect and love.  This guy doesn't look at women like human beings but as objects, I think that much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice speech, Zsa Zsa. You know as well as I do that having one woman your whole life is fucking pathetic. He has just made the best out of a bad situation. Don't try to pretend otherwise. How many dudes have YOU gone down on in a parking lot or wherever just for the hell of it, knowing you would never see them again? That is a rhetorical question, BTW (that means that you do not have to answer it, sugar plum).  Everybody screws, inside the house, outside the house, in the car, on the car, in the corner of a bar or behind the dumpster at Outback. You are no different.
> 
> Bob clearly has a mental/emotional malfunction. I will not speculate on its specifics because I do not care. Bob has been nothing but a first class prick to me since I came here.
> 
> The fact is, Zsa Zsa, you don't screw guys like Bob the Slob. You screw guys like ME. Ha ha ha ha!!!!
Click to expand...


I would choose my vibrator over you any day of the week.  It has a better personality and is a better lover, I'm sure.


----------



## ChrisL

Seriously . . .  is it just me, or does anyone else wonder how on earth this guy, Buzz, could get any woman at all to sleep with him??   What woman would subject herself to such abuse and such treatment??  I have to ask.  I'm really quite curious.  This must be why he sticks with the strippers (or so he says, though I'm highly doubtful even THEY are screwed up enough to sleep with such a rotten person).  It's certainly a strange phenomenon when an alleged "man" behaves in this manner and then wonders why he can't find any quality women his own age that would give him the time of day . . . .  I know I wouldn't.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, take it from "Bob the Blob" that I am repulsive and that no chick would ever screw me. Fact is, you chubby chasing chunk fucker, you are about 30 years too late with your lame-assed criticisms.
> 
> I have never screwed a chick that weighed over 125 or wore larger than a size 6. I have gone to Pound Town with some small tittied bitches, and some that were on the 6-7 range in the looks department, but even that is rare. It is just as easy to bed a hot chick as it is an ugly chick. Frankly, the hotter chicks are usually easier because they fuck a lot already. It also does not hurt that many chicks grow up with abandonment issues and daddy issues. The smart bitches are harder to get and, therefore, just not worth the effort. Then when you finally nail one of them it is just boring. Most of them are not skilled at fucking, let alone giving a good blow job.
> 
> Bob, you are fucking pitiful. There is more testosterone at a Barbara Streisand concert than there is in your balls. You are not a man. You are a eunuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was more a man when I was still a boy, than you have any hope of ever being.
> 
> I've only ever been sexually-intimate with one woman.  I would never refer to her as a _“bitch”_ nor a _“chick”_ nor by any of the other puerile, disrespectful terms that you apply to women.  I would never refer to my intimate activities with her using such crude terms as _“screwing”_ or _“f***ing”_.  The use of such language is entirely consistent with, and symptomatic of, the degree of disrespect, immaturity, and misogyny that would be obvious in you even if you weren't using such language, as well as a form and degree of ignorance that comes of never having experienced such intimacy in its true form..
> 
> My wife isn't exactly supermodel material, but so what?  She's intelligent, virtuous, and she loves me far more than anyone will ever love you.  I dare say that there is far more satisfaction for me in my relationship with her, than there is for you in all your meaningless trysts with all your “chicks” and “bitches” combined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you love and care about her, Bob.  I think it is very sweet, your love for your wife.  You see her as a fellow human being, worthy of respect and love.  This guy doesn't look at women like human beings but as objects, I think that much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice speech, Zsa Zsa. You know as well as I do that having one woman your whole life is fucking pathetic. He has just made the best out of a bad situation. Don't try to pretend otherwise. How many dudes have YOU gone down on in a parking lot or wherever just for the hell of it, knowing you would never see them again? That is a rhetorical question, BTW (that means that you do not have to answer it, sugar plum).  Everybody screws, inside the house, outside the house, in the car, on the car, in the corner of a bar or behind the dumpster at Outback. You are no different.
> 
> Bob clearly has a mental/emotional malfunction. I will not speculate on its specifics because I do not care. Bob has been nothing but a first class prick to me since I came here.
> 
> The fact is, Zsa Zsa, you don't screw guys like Bob the Slob. You screw guys like ME. Ha ha ha ha!!!!
Click to expand...


Um, NOOOO, Mr. Jenkins.  I think you must have me mixed up with someone else.  I certainly don't "go down" on strange men in parking lots or "where ever just for the hell of it."   *SMH*  This is rather sad though, I must say.  Is this the type of women that you usually "hang" with?  Explains a LOT.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking nuts. That chick in the pic is fatter than hell! I would not screw her with my, or someone else's, dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side of things….nobody asked you to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, I'd dare to say that this particular woman—like most—would probably very much prefer that a creep like Mr. Jenkins not come anywhere near her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, take it from "Bob the Blob" that I am repulsive and that no chick would ever screw me. Fact is, you chubby chasing chunk fucker, you are about 30 years too late with your lame-assed criticisms.
> 
> I have never screwed a chick that weighed over 125 or wore larger than a size 6. I have gone to Pound Town with some small tittied bitches, and some that were on the 6-7 range in the looks department, but even that is rare. It is just as easy to bed a hot chick as it is an ugly chick. Frankly, the hotter chicks are usually easier because they fuck a lot already. It also does not hurt that many chicks grow up with abandonment issues and daddy issues. The smart bitches are harder to get and, therefore, just not worth the effort. Then when you finally nail one of them it is just boring. Most of them are not skilled at fucking, let alone giving a good blow job.
> 
> Bob, you are fucking pitiful. There is more testosterone at a Barbara Streisand concert than there is in your balls. You are not a man. You are a eunuch.
Click to expand...


Read this post!  Goodness! And you call other men "pitiful?"  I think it is YOU who is the pitiful one, Mr. Jenkins.  You need to work on it.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Ha ha ha!!! I could have you in a second, then leave you the minute I am through (after I clean off my dick on your ridiculous 1980s hairstyle). 

You ought to be more gracious to me since I am sharing my thought processes. Why opt for being so self-defensive, sweetheart? Are you just an angry person because your titties sag below your belly at your age? Whoops! I forgot. That is a sore point with you, isn't it, Zsa Zsa? Ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Ha ha ha!!! I could have you in a second, then leave you the minute I am through (after I clean off my dick on your ridiculous 1980s hairstyle).
> 
> You ought to be more gracious to me since I am sharing my thought processes. Why opt for being so self-defensive, sweetheart? Are you just an angry person because your titties sag below your belly at your age? Whoops! I forgot. That is a sore point with you, isn't it, Zsa Zsa? Ha ha ha!!!!!



Err.  No, you could not.  I have standards. 

My breasts are firm and perky, BTW.  Also, they are much too small to sag to anywhere near my belly.  Lol.  Since I work out and take excellent care of my body and health, my body looks and feels fantastic!!  So put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, cracker.    Lol.  

Also, grow up.  You act like a stupid child.


----------



## Michelle420

It varies depending on body types, not every body shape is the same but if you can't do physical activities because of excess weight then you're too fat and that is bad because of health issues associated with it not because hollywood or magazines define physical body image imo.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!!! I could have you in a second, then leave you the minute I am through (after I clean off my dick on your ridiculous 1980s hairstyle).
> 
> You ought to be more gracious to me since I am sharing my thought processes. Why opt for being so self-defensive, sweetheart? Are you just an angry person because your titties sag below your belly at your age? Whoops! I forgot. That is a sore point with you, isn't it, Zsa Zsa? Ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err.  No, you could not.  I have standards.
> 
> My breasts are firm and perky, BTW.  Also, they are much too small to sag to anywhere near my belly.  Lol.  Since I work out and take excellent care of my body and health, my body looks and feels fantastic!!  So put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, cracker.    Lol.
> 
> Also, grow up.  You act like a stupid child.
Click to expand...


I could get you, and it would be easy. Obviously I do not talk to bitches this way when "on the job".  Ha ha!! You are TOO precious!


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!!! I could have you in a second, then leave you the minute I am through (after I clean off my dick on your ridiculous 1980s hairstyle).
> 
> You ought to be more gracious to me since I am sharing my thought processes. Why opt for being so self-defensive, sweetheart? Are you just an angry person because your titties sag below your belly at your age? Whoops! I forgot. That is a sore point with you, isn't it, Zsa Zsa? Ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err.  No, you could not.  I have standards.
> 
> My breasts are firm and perky, BTW.  Also, they are much too small to sag to anywhere near my belly.  Lol.  Since I work out and take excellent care of my body and health, my body looks and feels fantastic!!  So put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, cracker.    Lol.
> 
> Also, grow up.  You act like a stupid child.
Click to expand...

If you continue to give him reason to insult you then you deserve what you get.  Telling the guy how great you look and posting pictures for him to judge is sure a sign to me that you enjoy his attention in a middle school way. Women can keep a more firm body by exercise but there is nothing (besides surgery) a woman can do about the breast problem because most women by a certain age have had children and when a woman goes from a B to a DD back to a B there is no exercise in the world that changes that so if you haven't had children that can be maintained but the trade off is...well...you have no children.


----------



## TrinityPower

Hey Buzz I found a song for you to play for your next potential girlfriend


----------



## Mr. H.

The thinner the better. I like bones on my meat.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!!! I could have you in a second, then leave you the minute I am through (after I clean off my dick on your ridiculous 1980s hairstyle).
> 
> You ought to be more gracious to me since I am sharing my thought processes. Why opt for being so self-defensive, sweetheart? Are you just an angry person because your titties sag below your belly at your age? Whoops! I forgot. That is a sore point with you, isn't it, Zsa Zsa? Ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err.  No, you could not.  I have standards.
> 
> My breasts are firm and perky, BTW.  Also, they are much too small to sag to anywhere near my belly.  Lol.  Since I work out and take excellent care of my body and health, my body looks and feels fantastic!!  So put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, cracker.    Lol.
> 
> Also, grow up.  You act like a stupid child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you continue to give him reason to insult you then you deserve what you get.  Telling the guy how great you look and posting pictures for him to judge is sure a sign to me that you enjoy his attention in a middle school way. Women can keep a more firm body by exercise but there is nothing (besides surgery) a woman can do about the breast problem because most women by a certain age have had children and when a woman goes from a B to a DD back to a B there is no exercise in the world that changes that so if you haven't had children that can be maintained but the trade off is...well...you have no children.
Click to expand...


Says the person who has an avatar of herself in her underwear.     I didn't say anything about other women's breasts, so relax.


----------



## TrinityPower

Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position



Lol.  Look lady, I don't know you, and I don't know what your problem is.  Why do you care so much what I do?    This is starting to become weird.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!!! I could have you in a second, then leave you the minute I am through (after I clean off my dick on your ridiculous 1980s hairstyle).
> 
> You ought to be more gracious to me since I am sharing my thought processes. Why opt for being so self-defensive, sweetheart? Are you just an angry person because your titties sag below your belly at your age? Whoops! I forgot. That is a sore point with you, isn't it, Zsa Zsa? Ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err.  No, you could not.  I have standards.
> 
> My breasts are firm and perky, BTW.  Also, they are much too small to sag to anywhere near my belly.  Lol.  Since I work out and take excellent care of my body and health, my body looks and feels fantastic!!  So put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, cracker.    Lol.
> 
> Also, grow up.  You act like a stupid child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you continue to give him reason to insult you then you deserve what you get.  Telling the guy how great you look and posting pictures for him to judge is sure a sign to me that you enjoy his attention in a middle school way. Women can keep a more firm body by exercise but there is nothing (besides surgery) a woman can do about the breast problem because most women by a certain age have had children and when a woman goes from a B to a DD back to a B there is no exercise in the world that changes that so if you haven't had children that can be maintained but the trade off is...well...you have no children.
Click to expand...


Nail on the head! Zsa Zsa is starved for attention! It probably stems from her advanced age and resulting insecurity. If I wanted to I could talk her into sending me nude photos of herself, which she would do in a desperate attempt at self-validation. She is text book bimbo!


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Look lady, I don't know you, and I don't know what your problem is.  Why do you care so much what I do?    This is starting to become weird.
Click to expand...


Chris is leading me on, big time!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!!! I could have you in a second, then leave you the minute I am through (after I clean off my dick on your ridiculous 1980s hairstyle).
> 
> You ought to be more gracious to me since I am sharing my thought processes. Why opt for being so self-defensive, sweetheart? Are you just an angry person because your titties sag below your belly at your age? Whoops! I forgot. That is a sore point with you, isn't it, Zsa Zsa? Ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err.  No, you could not.  I have standards.
> 
> My breasts are firm and perky, BTW.  Also, they are much too small to sag to anywhere near my belly.  Lol.  Since I work out and take excellent care of my body and health, my body looks and feels fantastic!!  So put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, cracker.    Lol.
> 
> Also, grow up.  You act like a stupid child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you continue to give him reason to insult you then you deserve what you get.  Telling the guy how great you look and posting pictures for him to judge is sure a sign to me that you enjoy his attention in a middle school way. Women can keep a more firm body by exercise but there is nothing (besides surgery) a woman can do about the breast problem because most women by a certain age have had children and when a woman goes from a B to a DD back to a B there is no exercise in the world that changes that so if you haven't had children that can be maintained but the trade off is...well...you have no children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nail on the head! Zsa Zsa is starved for attention! It probably stems from her advanced age and resulting insecurity. If I wanted to I could talk her into sending me nude photos of herself, which she would do in a desperate attempt at self-validation. She is text book bimbo!
Click to expand...


I'm younger than you fool!    I'm sure I look younger than you too.  Funny that you won't post a picture of yourself.  I think we know why.  Lol.  

I'm not starved for attention.  I just like coming here and having fun.  There never have been and never will be nude photos of me on the internet, old fool!   

I think you need to take a good look at yourself and then you will see why you only can get with crack whores.   

Bye-bye now, loser.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!!! I could have you in a second, then leave you the minute I am through (after I clean off my dick on your ridiculous 1980s hairstyle).
> 
> You ought to be more gracious to me since I am sharing my thought processes. Why opt for being so self-defensive, sweetheart? Are you just an angry person because your titties sag below your belly at your age? Whoops! I forgot. That is a sore point with you, isn't it, Zsa Zsa? Ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err.  No, you could not.  I have standards.
> 
> My breasts are firm and perky, BTW.  Also, they are much too small to sag to anywhere near my belly.  Lol.  Since I work out and take excellent care of my body and health, my body looks and feels fantastic!!  So put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, cracker.    Lol.
> 
> Also, grow up.  You act like a stupid child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you continue to give him reason to insult you then you deserve what you get.  Telling the guy how great you look and posting pictures for him to judge is sure a sign to me that you enjoy his attention in a middle school way. Women can keep a more firm body by exercise but there is nothing (besides surgery) a woman can do about the breast problem because most women by a certain age have had children and when a woman goes from a B to a DD back to a B there is no exercise in the world that changes that so if you haven't had children that can be maintained but the trade off is...well...you have no children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nail on the head! Zsa Zsa is starved for attention! It probably stems from her advanced age and resulting insecurity. If I wanted to I could talk her into sending me nude photos of herself, which she would do in a desperate attempt at self-validation. She is text book bimbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm younger than you fool!    I'm sure I look younger than you too.  Funny that you won't post a picture of yourself.  I think we know why.  Lol.
> 
> I'm not starved for attention.  I just like coming here and having fun.  There never have been and never will be nude photos of me on the internet, old fool!
> 
> I think you need to take a good look at yourself and then you will see why you only can get with crack whores.
> 
> Bye-bye now, loser.
Click to expand...


I don't blame you. I would not want people looking at me naked either and judging my titties to be saggy granny tits. It is a sad fact of nature that women age poorly. It starts in their early thirties and then just gets worse. Pretty soon the only male interest you will be able to generate will be pensioners with missing teeth who cross their legs in a feminine manner when they sit.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!!! I could have you in a second, then leave you the minute I am through (after I clean off my dick on your ridiculous 1980s hairstyle).
> 
> You ought to be more gracious to me since I am sharing my thought processes. Why opt for being so self-defensive, sweetheart? Are you just an angry person because your titties sag below your belly at your age? Whoops! I forgot. That is a sore point with you, isn't it, Zsa Zsa? Ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err.  No, you could not.  I have standards.
> 
> My breasts are firm and perky, BTW.  Also, they are much too small to sag to anywhere near my belly.  Lol.  Since I work out and take excellent care of my body and health, my body looks and feels fantastic!!  So put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, cracker.    Lol.
> 
> Also, grow up.  You act like a stupid child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you continue to give him reason to insult you then you deserve what you get.  Telling the guy how great you look and posting pictures for him to judge is sure a sign to me that you enjoy his attention in a middle school way. Women can keep a more firm body by exercise but there is nothing (besides surgery) a woman can do about the breast problem because most women by a certain age have had children and when a woman goes from a B to a DD back to a B there is no exercise in the world that changes that so if you haven't had children that can be maintained but the trade off is...well...you have no children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nail on the head! Zsa Zsa is starved for attention! It probably stems from her advanced age and resulting insecurity. If I wanted to I could talk her into sending me nude photos of herself, which she would do in a desperate attempt at self-validation. She is text book bimbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm younger than you fool!    I'm sure I look younger than you too.  Funny that you won't post a picture of yourself.  I think we know why.  Lol.
> 
> I'm not starved for attention.  I just like coming here and having fun.  There never have been and never will be nude photos of me on the internet, old fool!
> 
> I think you need to take a good look at yourself and then you will see why you only can get with crack whores.
> 
> Bye-bye now, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't blame you. I would not want people looking at me naked either and judging my titties to be saggy granny tits. It is a sad fact of nature that women age poorly. It starts in their early thirties and then just gets worse. Pretty soon the only male interest you will be able to generate will be pensioners with missing teeth who cross their legs in a feminine manner when they sit.
Click to expand...


Look Mr. Internet Gigolo, I don't have any problems with men at all.  Also, I don't have saggy granny breasts, obviously.  I don't even have to wear a bra!  Ha ha!    I get it.  You're angry because women like me would never even give you the time of day!  Without even seeing what you look like (probably old, fat and ugly), I can already tell that I am way out of your league, and that is just judging by your pathetic and pitiful posts.  I think you should stick to your usual skanks and leave the good-looking women alone. 

Also, if you can't see why women aren't interested in you, you must be either insane or on drugs.  Seriously!!  What is the matter with you anyway?


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position



Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!!! I could have you in a second, then leave you the minute I am through (after I clean off my dick on your ridiculous 1980s hairstyle).
> 
> You ought to be more gracious to me since I am sharing my thought processes. Why opt for being so self-defensive, sweetheart? Are you just an angry person because your titties sag below your belly at your age? Whoops! I forgot. That is a sore point with you, isn't it, Zsa Zsa? Ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err.  No, you could not.  I have standards.
> 
> My breasts are firm and perky, BTW.  Also, they are much too small to sag to anywhere near my belly.  Lol.  Since I work out and take excellent care of my body and health, my body looks and feels fantastic!!  So put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, cracker.    Lol.
> 
> Also, grow up.  You act like a stupid child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you continue to give him reason to insult you then you deserve what you get.  Telling the guy how great you look and posting pictures for him to judge is sure a sign to me that you enjoy his attention in a middle school way. Women can keep a more firm body by exercise but there is nothing (besides surgery) a woman can do about the breast problem because most women by a certain age have had children and when a woman goes from a B to a DD back to a B there is no exercise in the world that changes that so if you haven't had children that can be maintained but the trade off is...well...you have no children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nail on the head! Zsa Zsa is starved for attention! It probably stems from her advanced age and resulting insecurity. If I wanted to I could talk her into sending me nude photos of herself, which she would do in a desperate attempt at self-validation. She is text book bimbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm younger than you fool!    I'm sure I look younger than you too.  Funny that you won't post a picture of yourself.  I think we know why.  Lol.
> 
> I'm not starved for attention.  I just like coming here and having fun.  There never have been and never will be nude photos of me on the internet, old fool!
> 
> I think you need to take a good look at yourself and then you will see why you only can get with crack whores.
> 
> Bye-bye now, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't blame you. I would not want people looking at me naked either and judging my titties to be saggy granny tits. It is a sad fact of nature that women age poorly. It starts in their early thirties and then just gets worse. Pretty soon the only male interest you will be able to generate will be pensioners with missing teeth who cross their legs in a feminine manner when they sit.
Click to expand...


I can totally understand why you wouldn't want anyone to see you naked.  You are ugly and old and fat.    You not hot, like me.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Err.  No, you could not.  I have standards.
> 
> My breasts are firm and perky, BTW.  Also, they are much too small to sag to anywhere near my belly.  Lol.  Since I work out and take excellent care of my body and health, my body looks and feels fantastic!!  So put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, cracker.    Lol.
> 
> Also, grow up.  You act like a stupid child.
> 
> 
> 
> If you continue to give him reason to insult you then you deserve what you get.  Telling the guy how great you look and posting pictures for him to judge is sure a sign to me that you enjoy his attention in a middle school way. Women can keep a more firm body by exercise but there is nothing (besides surgery) a woman can do about the breast problem because most women by a certain age have had children and when a woman goes from a B to a DD back to a B there is no exercise in the world that changes that so if you haven't had children that can be maintained but the trade off is...well...you have no children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nail on the head! Zsa Zsa is starved for attention! It probably stems from her advanced age and resulting insecurity. If I wanted to I could talk her into sending me nude photos of herself, which she would do in a desperate attempt at self-validation. She is text book bimbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm younger than you fool!    I'm sure I look younger than you too.  Funny that you won't post a picture of yourself.  I think we know why.  Lol.
> 
> I'm not starved for attention.  I just like coming here and having fun.  There never have been and never will be nude photos of me on the internet, old fool!
> 
> I think you need to take a good look at yourself and then you will see why you only can get with crack whores.
> 
> Bye-bye now, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't blame you. I would not want people looking at me naked either and judging my titties to be saggy granny tits. It is a sad fact of nature that women age poorly. It starts in their early thirties and then just gets worse. Pretty soon the only male interest you will be able to generate will be pensioners with missing teeth who cross their legs in a feminine manner when they sit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look Mr. Internet Gigolo, I don't have any problems with men at all.  Also, I don't have saggy granny breasts, obviously.  I don't even have to wear a bra!  Ha ha!    I get it.  You're angry because women like me would never even give you the time of day!  Without even seeing what you look like (probably old, fat and ugly), I can already tell that I am way out of your league, and that is just judging by your pathetic and pitiful posts.  I think you should stick to your usual skanks and leave the good-looking women alone.
> 
> Also, if you can't see why women aren't interested in you, you must be either insane or on drugs.  Seriously!!  What is the matter with you anyway?
Click to expand...


Whatever lets you sleep at night, honey! Just remember, the next dude who you let penetrate you is probably just like deep down inside. Your only problem with me is that I am honest!

{...just like ME deep down inside. I fucked up. I feel the need to point this out lest Zsa Zsa spend the whole day wondering what I meant while chewing on her hair!}


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?
Click to expand...

I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.

Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
Click to expand...


Oh, so it does bother you. ROFL.  Why do you care what some loser on the internet says?     You are fucking weird.  Playing me?  This is a message board, weirdo.  This guy can't touch me.  He is just another weirdo on this message board to join the rest of you insecure weirdos.  

Also, you use a picture of yourself in your underwear and then get offended whenever someone mentions it.    Also, you got offended over your saggy boobs earlier when I didn't even mention your saggy boobs!  I only said mine were not saggy.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
Click to expand...


Please, my body is the same as it was when I was 18 . . . fantastic!    Are you sure you're not a woman?  Maybe you're really gay??


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
Click to expand...


Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please, my body is the same as it was when I was 18 . . . fantastic!    Are you sure you're not a woman?  Maybe you're really gay??
Click to expand...


Wow, you sure are going out of the way to convince me of how hot you are. Too bad that pictures are not enough for you to convince someone of this! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!!


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
Click to expand...


Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>

{I meant "blech", not bleach. Though in your case maybe you do bleach your bum hole? Who knows. Moreover, who cares?}


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
Click to expand...


My body is pretty much perfect.    Jealous?  

Like I said, anyone can go look at my pictures in my gallery and see that you are a dishonest, lying POS misogynist.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only people who I have had criticize it were insecure women.  I didn't say you did say anything about it but women who have had children have the blessing of a child instead of firm perky breasts, especially if the child was nursed.  Women who choose not to have children can maintain smaller hips (sometimes) and breasts.  I get the impression that enticing Buzz is a challenge you enjoy trying to win.  I see him as a troll and fun to make a joke of his posts and position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> {I meant "blech", not bleach. Though in your case maybe you do bleach your bum hole? Who knows. Moreover, who cares?}
Click to expand...


Are you sure you aren't a woman?


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?
> 
> 
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My body is pretty much perfect.    Jealous?
> 
> Like I said, anyone can go look at my pictures in my gallery and see that you are a dishonest, lying POS misogynist.
Click to expand...


I have had "perfect", or as close to it as a mortal woman can come. You are not perfect. You may have a fine personality and all. You are not even bad looking, so I won't fault you there. But on a scale of 1 to 10 you are only a 7.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My body is pretty much perfect.    Jealous?
> 
> Like I said, anyone can go look at my pictures in my gallery and see that you are a dishonest, lying POS misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had "perfect", or as close to it as a mortal woman can come. You are not perfect. You may have a fine personality and all. You are not even bad looking, so I won't fault you there. But on a scale of 1 to 10 you are only a 7.
Click to expand...


Yes I am.    I look fantastic naked.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My body is pretty much perfect.    Jealous?
> 
> Like I said, anyone can go look at my pictures in my gallery and see that you are a dishonest, lying POS misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had "perfect", or as close to it as a mortal woman can come. You are not perfect. You may have a fine personality and all. You are not even bad looking, so I won't fault you there. But on a scale of 1 to 10 you are only a 7.
Click to expand...


Why do you behave like a jealous female?  Obviously I am better than you.  Why don't you just admit it?


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you angry that I wouldn't report him when he insulted you?
> 
> 
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> {I meant "blech", not bleach. Though in your case maybe you do bleach your bum hole? Who knows. Moreover, who cares?}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you aren't a woman?
Click to expand...


I don't say stupid shit, annoy the piss out of everyone around me or bleed 5 days out of the month. I also have a gigantic schlong hanging between my legs. My basic powers of deduction compel the conclusion that I am man. 

Moreover, I am not hung up on my looks like you. Goddamn it, I feel sorry for any dude that gets hooked up with you. No wonder you don't have any kids!


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took care of that myself, apparently you didn't see the mod's warning. I told you to do it because language being used was demeaning but you refused on grounds that it doesn't bother you.  I find this amusing that you continue to defend yourself and your body when the guy said straight up that he has been playing you and you have done everything he wanted you to and would do more.  Then there is the issue of continuing to engage him demanding a picture.  He isn't going to do that, no motivation to do so.  You gave him what he wanted and continue to do so.  He even said so. What he said I found myself agreeing with which was uncomfortable but he read you to a T.  I did as well but I didn't say anything for awhile and let you step in it after I suggested reporting certain posts.
> 
> Oh and since you are not "old enough" apparently...This is Zsa Zsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> {I meant "blech", not bleach. Though in your case maybe you do bleach your bum hole? Who knows. Moreover, who cares?}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you aren't a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't say stupid shit, annoy the piss out of everyone around me or bleed 5 days out of the month. I also have a gigantic schlong hanging between my legs. My basic powers of deduction compel the conclusion that I am man.
> 
> Moreover, I am not hung up on my looks like you. Goddamn it, I feel sorry for any dude that gets hooked up with you. No wonder you don't have any kids!
Click to expand...


I beg to differ!!!  You've done nothing but say stupid shit since you joined this forum.  All of your threads where you moan and complain about women, when it is obvious that the problem is you.  Like I told you before, you will change or you will die alone.  

I doubt it.  I think you probably have a itty bitty teeny weeny penis.   

I'm better than you in more departments than just looks sweetie.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My body is pretty much perfect.    Jealous?
> 
> Like I said, anyone can go look at my pictures in my gallery and see that you are a dishonest, lying POS misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had "perfect", or as close to it as a mortal woman can come. You are not perfect. You may have a fine personality and all. You are not even bad looking, so I won't fault you there. But on a scale of 1 to 10 you are only a 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you behave like a jealous female?  Obviously I am better than you.  Why don't you just admit it?
Click to expand...


This is getting kind of creepy, how you are reverting to childhood "na na na boo boo" stuff. Did daddy leave you when you were young. Or did he do something else to you? 

BLEEEEEEEEEECCCCHHHHHH <------ me vomiting


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My body is pretty much perfect.    Jealous?
> 
> Like I said, anyone can go look at my pictures in my gallery and see that you are a dishonest, lying POS misogynist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had "perfect", or as close to it as a mortal woman can come. You are not perfect. You may have a fine personality and all. You are not even bad looking, so I won't fault you there. But on a scale of 1 to 10 you are only a 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you behave like a jealous female?  Obviously I am better than you.  Why don't you just admit it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting kind of creepy, how you are reverting to childhood "na na na boo boo" stuff. Did daddy leave you when you were young. Or did he do something else to you?
> 
> BLEEEEEEEEEECCCCHHHHHH <------ me vomiting
Click to expand...


Just making a point.  You act like a jealous female.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> {I meant "blech", not bleach. Though in your case maybe you do bleach your bum hole? Who knows. Moreover, who cares?}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you aren't a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't say stupid shit, annoy the piss out of everyone around me or bleed 5 days out of the month. I also have a gigantic schlong hanging between my legs. My basic powers of deduction compel the conclusion that I am man.
> 
> Moreover, I am not hung up on my looks like you. Goddamn it, I feel sorry for any dude that gets hooked up with you. No wonder you don't have any kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ!!!  You've done nothing but say stupid shit since you joined this forum.  All of your threads where you moan and complain about women, when it is obvious that the problem is you.  Like I told you before, you will change or you will die alone.
> 
> I doubt it.  I think you probably have a itty bitty teeny weeny penis.
> 
> I'm better than you in more departments than just looks sweetie.
Click to expand...


Why is it so important for you to feel like you are "better than" me or anyone else?


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe you're really gay?    Makes sense to me!


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> {I meant "blech", not bleach. Though in your case maybe you do bleach your bum hole? Who knows. Moreover, who cares?}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you aren't a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't say stupid shit, annoy the piss out of everyone around me or bleed 5 days out of the month. I also have a gigantic schlong hanging between my legs. My basic powers of deduction compel the conclusion that I am man.
> 
> Moreover, I am not hung up on my looks like you. Goddamn it, I feel sorry for any dude that gets hooked up with you. No wonder you don't have any kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ!!!  You've done nothing but say stupid shit since you joined this forum.  All of your threads where you moan and complain about women, when it is obvious that the problem is you.  Like I told you before, you will change or you will die alone.
> 
> I doubt it.  I think you probably have a itty bitty teeny weeny penis.
> 
> I'm better than you in more departments than just looks sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it so important for you to feel like you are "better than" me or anyone else?
Click to expand...


I don't "feel" like I am.  I know I am!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL {to Mr. Jenkins} said:


> Like I said, anyone can go look at my pictures in my gallery and see that you are a dishonest, lying POS misogynist.



  Actually, your pictures have nothing to do with it.  We can see, from his own words, that he's a dishonest, lying POS misogynist.


----------



## Iceweasel

And I had such high hopes for this thread.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!! It is like she is 5 years old (with a 50 year old's physique)!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that if you keep saying these things that I'm going to show you nude pictures of myself or something?     That must be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> {I meant "blech", not bleach. Though in your case maybe you do bleach your bum hole? Who knows. Moreover, who cares?}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you aren't a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't say stupid shit, annoy the piss out of everyone around me or bleed 5 days out of the month. I also have a gigantic schlong hanging between my legs. My basic powers of deduction compel the conclusion that I am man.
> 
> Moreover, I am not hung up on my looks like you. Goddamn it, I feel sorry for any dude that gets hooked up with you. No wonder you don't have any kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ!!!  You've done nothing but say stupid shit since you joined this forum.  All of your threads where you moan and complain about women, when it is obvious that the problem is you.  Like I told you before, you will change or you will die alone.
> 
> I doubt it.  I think you probably have a itty bitty teeny weeny penis.
> 
> I'm better than you in more departments than just looks sweetie.
Click to expand...


Whatever makes you feel good about yourself, sweetie! I will be your whipping boy if that is what you need.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> {I meant "blech", not bleach. Though in your case maybe you do bleach your bum hole? Who knows. Moreover, who cares?}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you aren't a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't say stupid shit, annoy the piss out of everyone around me or bleed 5 days out of the month. I also have a gigantic schlong hanging between my legs. My basic powers of deduction compel the conclusion that I am man.
> 
> Moreover, I am not hung up on my looks like you. Goddamn it, I feel sorry for any dude that gets hooked up with you. No wonder you don't have any kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ!!!  You've done nothing but say stupid shit since you joined this forum.  All of your threads where you moan and complain about women, when it is obvious that the problem is you.  Like I told you before, you will change or you will die alone.
> 
> I doubt it.  I think you probably have a itty bitty teeny weeny penis.
> 
> I'm better than you in more departments than just looks sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it so important for you to feel like you are "better than" me or anyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't "feel" like I am.  I know I am!
Click to expand...


In what wast are you better than me?


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL {to Mr. Jenkins} said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, anyone can go look at my pictures in my gallery and see that you are a dishonest, lying POS misogynist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, your pictures have nothing to do with it.  We can see, from his own words, that he's a dishonest, lying POS misogynist.
Click to expand...


Here's Bob again; Mr. Latent Hostility himself. You people are carrying so much repressed hostility that I am surprised any of you are stroke-free.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go with an average height for a woman (which also happens to be mine!)
> 
> *Height:   5'5"*
> 
> So for a woman 5'5" tall, *at which point below is she "overweight"?:*
> 
> 101 - 110 lbs
> 111 - 120 lbs
> 121 - 130 lbs
> 131 - 140 lbs
> 141 - 150 lbs
> 151 - 160 lbs
> 
> I think everyone would agree over 160 would be overweight....
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how she carries the weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, 5'5" 160, is OK if she has enough chest to carry it and if the "fat" isn't "rolling/blubbery"
> I wonder how some women can be FAT but not look FAT... like the pic below:
Click to expand...

They are young..


----------



## Moonglow

Ifin' I can wear her britches, she too fat for me..


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Honestly, I don't know that I even want to see naked pics of you. You probably have gross veiny titties with huge nips. Also, at your age it is a given that you have cellulite on your ass. Bleach! <Shudder>
> 
> {I meant "blech", not bleach. Though in your case maybe you do bleach your bum hole? Who knows. Moreover, who cares?}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you aren't a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't say stupid shit, annoy the piss out of everyone around me or bleed 5 days out of the month. I also have a gigantic schlong hanging between my legs. My basic powers of deduction compel the conclusion that I am man.
> 
> Moreover, I am not hung up on my looks like you. Goddamn it, I feel sorry for any dude that gets hooked up with you. No wonder you don't have any kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ!!!  You've done nothing but say stupid shit since you joined this forum.  All of your threads where you moan and complain about women, when it is obvious that the problem is you.  Like I told you before, you will change or you will die alone.
> 
> I doubt it.  I think you probably have a itty bitty teeny weeny penis.
> 
> I'm better than you in more departments than just looks sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it so important for you to feel like you are "better than" me or anyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't "feel" like I am.  I know I am!
Click to expand...

Must be tough socializing with you, the idea that you are in a beauty contest and only concentrate on your daffy aura...Do you watch yourself in the mirror when you masturbate to a film with you in it??


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you aren't a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't say stupid shit, annoy the piss out of everyone around me or bleed 5 days out of the month. I also have a gigantic schlong hanging between my legs. My basic powers of deduction compel the conclusion that I am man.
> 
> Moreover, I am not hung up on my looks like you. Goddamn it, I feel sorry for any dude that gets hooked up with you. No wonder you don't have any kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ!!!  You've done nothing but say stupid shit since you joined this forum.  All of your threads where you moan and complain about women, when it is obvious that the problem is you.  Like I told you before, you will change or you will die alone.
> 
> I doubt it.  I think you probably have a itty bitty teeny weeny penis.
> 
> I'm better than you in more departments than just looks sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it so important for you to feel like you are "better than" me or anyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't "feel" like I am.  I know I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be tough socializing with you, the idea that you are in a beauty contest and only concentrate on your daffy aura...Do you watch yourself in the mirror when you masturbate to a film with you in it??
Click to expand...


Sometimes.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you aren't a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't say stupid shit, annoy the piss out of everyone around me or bleed 5 days out of the month. I also have a gigantic schlong hanging between my legs. My basic powers of deduction compel the conclusion that I am man.
> 
> Moreover, I am not hung up on my looks like you. Goddamn it, I feel sorry for any dude that gets hooked up with you. No wonder you don't have any kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ!!!  You've done nothing but say stupid shit since you joined this forum.  All of your threads where you moan and complain about women, when it is obvious that the problem is you.  Like I told you before, you will change or you will die alone.
> 
> I doubt it.  I think you probably have a itty bitty teeny weeny penis.
> 
> I'm better than you in more departments than just looks sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it so important for you to feel like you are "better than" me or anyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't "feel" like I am.  I know I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be tough socializing with you, the idea that you are in a beauty contest and only concentrate on your daffy aura...Do you watch yourself in the mirror when you masturbate to a film with you in it??
Click to expand...


Hey!  Here is my song . . . to myself.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Zsa Zsa, aka "Chris", is coming completely unglued (if she ever was "glued" together in the first place).


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's huge, fat, unhealthy looking and not sexy at all.    I totally prefer an athletic body style.  MUCH more sexy, IMO.  That woman couldn't run if her life depended on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Another thing . . . if your wives are SOOOO hot and wonderful and perfect, then why are you all HERE flirting with other women?    Just curious.


She sleeps a lot longer than me. I sleep 4-5 hours. She sleeps 9-12 hours.


----------

